# Zelensky: "USA, attivate No Fly Zone. E' come 11 settembre e Pearl Harbor". E Putin parla all'Occidente.



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

Come anticipato stamattina, Zelensky fa richiesta esplicita di no fly zone al Congresso USA, citando le Twin towers e Pearl Harbor.
*"'I have a dream'. Ho un sogno, queste tre parole ognuno di voi le conosce bene. Oggi io dico, ho un bisogno. ' I have a need.' Ho bisogno che proteggiate il nostro cielo."*
"Abbiamo bisogno di voi, del vostro aiuto. Abbiamo bisogno di una no-fly zone. E' troppo da chiedere? allora abbiamo bisogno di sistemi di difesa aerei e di velivoli. Vi ricordo Pearl Harbor e l'11 settembre, il nostro paese sta vivendo lo stesso, ogni giorno, in questo momento. La russia ha trasformato il cielo ucraino in una fonte di morte per migliaia di persone".

Precipita un jet militare italiano sui monti di Lecco, dopo un addestramento intensivo. Morto uno dei due piloti.

*Putin parla a tutte le agenzie internazionali:*

*"L'Occidente, Impero di menzogne, sta cercando di smembrare la Russia, ma non ci riuscirà.*
*Il tentativo occidentale di avere un dominio globale sta giungendo al termine. Le sanzioni occidentali hanno colpito duramente l'intera economia globale, l''intero pianeta sta pagando per le ambizioni dell'Ovest.*
*Le sanzioni sarebbero state imposte ugualmente anche senza questa guerra.*
*La guerra lampo delle sanzioni dell'Occidente è fallita miseramente. Non ha portato, e non porterà a nessun risultato.*
*Siamo pronti a discutere la "smilitarizzazione" e la "denazificazione" dell'Ucraina. Una massiccia offensiva militare dell'Ucraina sul Donbass e la Crimea era questione di tempo, la Russia ha sventato i piani.*
*Il 14 marzo è stato effettuato un attacco missilistico nel centro di Donetsk . È stato un attacco terroristico francamente sanguinoso che ha causato la morte di più di 20 persone. E tali bombardamenti sono in corso negli ultimi giorni, stanno colpendo le piazze indiscriminatamente, con il fanatismo e la frenesia dei condannati. Sono come i nazisti, che negli ultimi giorni del Terzo Reich hanno cercato di trascinare nella tomba quante più vittime innocenti possibile.*
*L'operazione speciale in Ucraina sarà completata.

Financial Times: bozza di piano di pace di 15 punti, incluso un cessate il fuoco e un ritiro russo se Kiev dichiarerà la sua neutralità e accetterà limiti alle forze armate. L'accordo è comparso sul tavolo nella sua interezza per la prima volta lunedì.*
*- Kiev rinunci alla Nato*
*- Non ospiti basi militari straniere in cambio della protezione di alleati quali Usa, Regno Unito o Turchia. *







-------------------

Notizie precedenti

Il ministro degli esteri Lavrov conferma che sta per essere finalizzato un accordo tra Russia e Ucraina sullo stato di neutralità.

"Lo status neutrale dell'Ucraina è ora seriamente sul tavolo delle discussioni insieme, ovviamente, alle garanzie di sicurezza.
Questo è esattamente ciò che ha chiesto il presidente Vladimir Putin a febbraio, in una delle sue conferenze stampa.
Ci sono formulazioni assolutamente specifiche, che, secondo me, sono prossime a essere concordate.
Su questo argomento potremo trovare un accordo specifico.
Proclamare la neutralità e annunciare garanzie di sicurezza sarà un significativo passo avanti, ma il problema rimane molto più ampio."

Comunicato ufficiale Ucraina:
"L'Ucraina rifiuta l'idea di una sua neutralità basata sul modello austriaco o svedese.
L'Ucraina è ora in uno stato di guerra diretta con la Russia. Pertanto, il modello può essere solo 'ucraino' .
Kiev vuole "garanzie di sicurezza assoluta" contro la Russia, in cui i firmatari si impegnino a intervenire a fianco dell'Ucraina in caso di aggressione."


----------



## Simo98 (16 Marzo 2022)

Occhio a non istigare troppo gli USA che loro sono degli amanti della guerra dalle origini, sia mai che vengano convinti ad intervenire...


----------



## Devil man (16 Marzo 2022)

è la tua guerra non la nostra


----------



## Mika (16 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Occhio a non istigare troppo gli USA che loro sono degli amanti della guerra dalle origini, sia mai che vengano convinti ad intervenire...


Sto giro se intervengono ci perdiamo tutti, noi, loro, russi e tutti quanti... stiano buoni.


----------



## vota DC (16 Marzo 2022)

Ma è una richiesta assurda. Entrare nella NATO e dare un limite di tempo ai russi per andarsene è più fattibile che fare una no fly zone in terre occupate dai russi che sarebbe un'aggressione in piena regola delle loro forze.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come anticipato stamattina, Zelensky fa richiesta esplicita di no fly zone al Congresso USA, citando le Twin towers e Pearl Harbor.
> "Abbiamo bisogno di voi, del vostro aiuto. Abbiamo bisogno di una no-fly zone. E' troppo da chiedere? allora abbiamo bisogno di sistemi di difesa aerei e di velivoli. Vi ricordo Pearl Harbor e l'11 settembre, il nostro paese sta vivendo lo stesso, ogni giorno, in questo momento. La russia ha trasformato il cielo ucraino in una fonte di morte per migliaia di persone".
> 
> Precipita un jet militare italiano sui monti di Lecco, dopo un addestramento intensivo. Morto uno dei due piloti.
> ...


Folle, folle e ancora folle, a questo punto che lo prendano i russi e si levino pure loro dai roglioni.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come anticipato stamattina, Zelensky fa richiesta esplicita di no fly zone al Congresso USA, citando le Twin towers e Pearl Harbor.
> "Abbiamo bisogno di voi, del vostro aiuto. Abbiamo bisogno di una no-fly zone. E' troppo da chiedere? allora abbiamo bisogno di sistemi di difesa aerei e di velivoli. Vi ricordo Pearl Harbor e l'11 settembre, il nostro paese sta vivendo lo stesso, ogni giorno, in questo momento. La russia ha trasformato il cielo ucraino in una fonte di morte per migliaia di persone".
> 
> Precipita un jet militare italiano sui monti di Lecco, dopo un addestramento intensivo. Morto uno dei due piloti.
> ...


ancora dobbiamo entrare in guerra e gia abbiamo un morto. finiamola di fare i rambo i soldi sono la soluzione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

*Zelensky ha accompagnato il discorso con un video documento sulla guerra con immagini agghiaccianti, bambini morti e cadaveri nelle fosse. Il Congresso ha seguito le immagini in silenzio. Grande commozione tra i membri di Camera e Senato. Al termine del discorso standing ovation per il presidente ucraino.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ancora dobbiamo entrare in guerra e gia abbiamo un morto. finiamola di fare i rambo i soldi sono la soluzione



Pazzesco, è stato sufficiente avvicinarsi a questa fottuta guerra con un semplice addestramento e già arrivano i morti.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky ha accompagnato il discorso con un video documento sulla guerra con immagini agghiaccianti, bambini morti e cadaveri nelle fosse. Il Congresso ha seguito le immagini in silenzio. Grande commozione tra i membri di Camera e Senato. Al termine del discorso standing ovation per il presidente ucraino.*



Se proiettasero le immagini di tutti i bambini innocenti ammazzati dagli americani in questi anni...


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> è la tua guerra non la nostra


Sempre più ridicolo..e fa esempi completamente fuori luogo.
Ma non si può dichiarare incapace di intendere e volere?

poi sempre con quella magliettina militare…


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Folle, folle e ancora folle, a questo punto che lo prendano i russi e si levino pure loro dai roglioni.


Forse forse….


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

Quindi il negoziato è fuffa? Lasciamo perdere per un attimo i russi...
Va a chiedere una guerra mondiale nel bel mezzo di una giornata in cui loro stessi, stamattina, dicevano di essere a un passo dal chiudere un accordo di tregua.

Ma chi vogliono prendere in giro, tutti quanti?


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se proiettasero le immagini di tutti i bambini innocenti ammazzati dagli americani in questi anni...


Eh ma loro esportano democrazia no?


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come anticipato stamattina, Zelensky fa richiesta esplicita di no fly zone al Congresso USA, citando le Twin towers e Pearl Harbor.
> "Abbiamo bisogno di voi, del vostro aiuto. Abbiamo bisogno di una no-fly zone. E' troppo da chiedere? allora abbiamo bisogno di sistemi di difesa aerei e di velivoli. Vi ricordo Pearl Harbor e l'11 settembre, il nostro paese sta vivendo lo stesso, ogni giorno, in questo momento. La russia ha trasformato il cielo ucraino in una fonte di morte per migliaia di persone".
> 
> Precipita un jet militare italiano sui monti di Lecco, dopo un addestramento intensivo. Morto uno dei due piloti.
> ...


Sono state prese decisioni sull'onda dell'emotività che ci hanno portato in un vicolo cieco adesso.

Da un lato siamo troppo dentro per lasciare l'Ucraina al suo destino, dall'altro non possiamo fare un passo avanti senza scatenare la terza guerra mondiale.

Per me, proprio parere personale, la politica occidentale si sta dimostrando totalmente impreparata a gestire una situazione simile, sia a livello personale che organizzativo, mostrando i difetti di una classe politica scelta per decenni solo tra economisti e di un modello di multilateralismo vecchio di 50 anni.

Sempre impressione personale, in questi giorni sta finendo l'era della globalizzazione e stiamo per entrare in una nuova epoca, dove torneranno le "alleanze" e il "noi vs loro". E devo dire che questa diffusa politica di riarmo e maggiori spese militari che vedo ovunque (dagli USA alla Germania alla Svizzera...) non promette nulla di buono.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quindi il negoziato è fuffa? Lasciamo perdere per un attimo i russi...
> Va a chiedere una guerra mondiale nel bel mezzo di una giornata in cui loro stessi, stamattina, dicevano di essere a un passo dal chiudere un accordo di tregua.
> 
> Ma chi vogliono prendere in giro, tutti quanti?


sempre per allegerire,
i negoziati li possiamo paragonare ai rinnovi del Milan uno chiede 10 l'altro offre 3, semplicemente perchè non c'è voglia di venirsi incontro e si spera che l'altro ceda.
Sono sicuro che il tizio col cappellino e l'omologo russo si impegnino a mediare, ma ai piani alti hanno già deciso.
Secondo me però dei mediatori veri ed esterni ai due pazzi potrebbero fare qualcosa, ma sul piatto la posta deve essere vantaggiosa per tutti. (soldoni e risarcimenti in cambio di terre, nuovi accordi vantaggiosi sulle risorse ecc)


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky ha accompagnato il discorso con un video documento sulla guerra con immagini agghiaccianti, bambini morti e cadaveri nelle fosse. Il Congresso ha seguito le immagini in silenzio. Grande commozione tra i membri di Camera e Senato. Al termine del discorso standing ovation per il presidente ucraino.*


Un bel video come quello per la no fly zone con bombardamenti su Parigi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

Sono arrivate le parole di Putin... altro che accordo...

un attimo che raccolgo le informazioni...


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono arrivate le parole di Putin... altro che accordo...
> 
> un attimo che raccolgo le informazioni...


Ovvio, stamane pareva possibile un accordo, poi apre bocca il pagliaccio ucraino e tanti saluti alla nostra vita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

*Putin parla a tutte le agenzie internazionali:

"L'Occidente, Impero di menzogne, sta cercando di smembrare la Russia, ma non ci riuscirà.
Il tentativo occidentale di avere un dominio globale sta giungendo al termine. Le sanzioni occidentali hanno colpito duramente l'intera economia globale, l''intero pianeta sta pagando per le ambizioni dell'Ovest.
Le sanzioni sarebbero state imposte ugualmente anche senza questa guerra.
La guerra lampo delle sanzioni dell'Occidente è fallita miseramente. Non ha portato, e non porterà a nessun risultato.
Siamo pronti a discutere la "smilitarizzazione" e la "denazificazione" dell'Ucraina. Una massiccia offensiva militare dell'Ucraina sul Donbass e la Crimea era questione di tempo, la Russia ha sventato i piani.
Il 14 marzo è stato effettuato un attacco missilistico nel centro di Donetsk . È stato un attacco terroristico francamente sanguinoso che ha causato la morte di più di 20 persone. E tali bombardamenti sono in corso negli ultimi giorni, stanno colpendo le piazze indiscriminatamente, con il fanatismo e la frenesia dei condannati. Sono come i nazisti, che negli ultimi giorni del Terzo Reich hanno cercato di trascinare nella tomba quante più vittime innocenti possibile.
L'operazione speciale in Ucraina sarà completata.*


----------



## Alkampfer (16 Marzo 2022)

l'huffpost dice che l'ucraina usa i nazisti per difendersi, ma non è nazista ahahahahah


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin parla a tutte le agenzie internazionali:
> 
> "L'Occidente, Impero di menzogne, sta cercando di smembrare la Russia, ma non ci riuscirà.
> Il tentativo occidentale di avere un dominio globale sta giungendo al termine. Le sanzioni occidentali hanno colpito duramente l'intera economia globale, l''intero pianeta sta pagando per le ambizioni dell'Ovest.
> ...


Una palla in fronte Vladimir, una a te e una al comico, questo meritate


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky ha accompagnato il discorso con un video documento sulla guerra con immagini agghiaccianti, bambini morti e cadaveri nelle fosse. Il Congresso ha seguito le immagini in silenzio. Grande commozione tra i membri di Camera e Senato. Al termine del discorso standing ovation per il presidente ucraino.*



Si è esibito davanti a chi lo sta ancora usando.


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin parla a tutte le agenzie internazionali:
> 
> "L'Occidente, Impero di menzogne, sta cercando di smembrare la Russia, ma non ci riuscirà.
> Il tentativo occidentale di avere un dominio globale sta giungendo al termine. Le sanzioni occidentali hanno colpito duramente l'intera economia globale, l''intero pianeta sta pagando per le ambizioni dell'Ovest.
> ...


E' fuori di testa, spero che qualcuno lo faccia fuori dall'interno, lo dico per il bene della Russia


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> l'huffpost dice che l'ucraina usa i nazisti per difendersi, ma non è nazista ahahahahah



Eh, lì è un bel cortocircuito piddino e sinistroide.


----------



## Simo98 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin parla a tutte le agenzie internazionali:
> 
> "L'Occidente, Impero di menzogne, sta cercando di smembrare la Russia, ma non ci riuscirà.
> Il tentativo occidentale di avere un dominio globale sta giungendo al termine. Le sanzioni occidentali hanno colpito duramente l'intera economia globale, l''intero pianeta sta pagando per le ambizioni dell'Ovest.
> ...



Lavrov parla di neutralità, territori del Donbass e Crimea, lingua russa e libertà per i russi, lui invece parla ancora di de-nazificazione e farneticazioni varie
Chiaro che non abbiano alcun interesse a trovare un accordo adesso, se non a partita ormai finita


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

*Financial Times: bozza di piano di pace di 15 punti, incluso un cessate il fuoco e un ritiro russo se Kiev dichiarerà la sua neutralità e accetterà limiti alle forze armate. L'accordo è comparso sul tavolo nella sua interezza per la prima volta lunedì.
- Kiev rinunci alla Nato
- Non ospiti basi militari straniere in cambio della protezione di alleati quali Usa, Regno Unito o Turchia. *


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin parla a tutte le agenzie internazionali:
> 
> "L'Occidente, Impero di menzogne, sta cercando di smembrare la Russia, ma non ci riuscirà.
> Il tentativo occidentale di avere un dominio globale sta giungendo al termine. Le sanzioni occidentali hanno colpito duramente l'intera economia globale, l''intero pianeta sta pagando per le ambizioni dell'Ovest.
> ...




Si tenta di farlo passare per pazzo ma, per me, questo è lucidissimo.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Financial Times: bozza di piano di pace di 15 punti, incluso un cessate il fuoco e un ritiro russo se Kiev dichiarerà la sua neutralità e accetterà limiti alle forze armate. L'accordo è comparso sul tavolo nella sua interezza per la prima volta lunedì.
> - Kiev rinunci alla Nato
> - Non ospiti basi militari straniere in cambio della protezione di alleati quali Usa, Regno Unito o Turchia. *



MI sembrano condizioni tutt'altro che "naziste", no?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Financial Times: bozza di piano di pace di 15 punti, incluso un cessate il fuoco e un ritiro russo se Kiev dichiarerà la sua neutralità e accetterà limiti alle forze armate. L'accordo è comparso sul tavolo nella sua interezza per la prima volta lunedì.
> - Kiev rinunci alla Nato
> - Non ospiti basi militari straniere in cambio della protezione di alleati quali Usa, Regno Unito o Turchia. *



Alemeno sappiamo che esiste qualcosa di concreto su cui discutono.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Alemeno sappiamo che esiste qualcosa di concreto su cui discutono.



Questo era l'accordo di lunedì, credo che sia saltato oggi a mezzogiorno.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin parla a tutte le agenzie internazionali:
> 
> "L'Occidente, Impero di menzogne, sta cercando di smembrare la Russia, ma non ci riuscirà.
> Il tentativo occidentale di avere un dominio globale sta giungendo al termine. Le sanzioni occidentali hanno colpito duramente l'intera economia globale, l''intero pianeta sta pagando per le ambizioni dell'Ovest.
> ...



Le prime quattro parole sono da incorniciare. Si fosse fermato lì...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Marzo 2022)

Anche questa mattina si parlava di qualche spiraglio,di una trattativa più aperta al dialogo rispetto al passato...
E niente,lo showman (invitato in videoconferenza al congresso americano) continua a parlare e richiedere la no fly zone,armi,aerei,tank e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
Mi pare evidente che nessuno,da una parta all'altra,voglia porre fine a questa guerra.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come anticipato stamattina, Zelensky fa richiesta esplicita di no fly zone al Congresso USA, citando le Twin towers e Pearl Harbor.
> "Abbiamo bisogno di voi, del vostro aiuto. Abbiamo bisogno di una no-fly zone. E' troppo da chiedere? allora abbiamo bisogno di sistemi di difesa aerei e di velivoli. Vi ricordo Pearl Harbor e l'11 settembre, il nostro paese sta vivendo lo stesso, ogni giorno, in questo momento. La russia ha trasformato il cielo ucraino in una fonte di morte per migliaia di persone".
> 
> Precipita un jet militare italiano sui monti di Lecco, dopo un addestramento intensivo. Morto uno dei due piloti.
> ...


parole di un pazzo o sacrosanta verità ?
qualunque sia la risposta spero con tutto il cuore di poterne discutere con voi ancora a lungo


----------



## Simo98 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Financial Times: bozza di piano di pace di 15 punti, incluso un cessate il fuoco e un ritiro russo se Kiev dichiarerà la sua neutralità e accetterà limiti alle forze armate. L'accordo è comparso sul tavolo nella sua interezza per la prima volta lunedì.
> - Kiev rinunci alla Nato
> - Non ospiti basi militari straniere in cambio della protezione di alleati quali Usa, Regno Unito o Turchia. *



Bisogna vedere questi "limiti alle forze armate" quali sono, se sono "stile trattato di Versailles" è impossibile che accettino. Si ritroverebbero senza alleanze militari e in più con un esercito limitato, il tutto con il tuo avversario che rimane al confine


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Una palla in fronte Vladimir, una a te e una al comico, questo meritate


Mi sembra la cosa migliore


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo era l'accordo di lunedì, credo che sia saltato oggi a mezzogiorno.



Come non detto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come non detto.



Solo una mia ipotesi eh, spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Financial Times: bozza di piano di pace di 15 punti, incluso un cessate il fuoco e un ritiro russo se Kiev dichiarerà la sua neutralità e accetterà limiti alle forze armate. L'accordo è comparso sul tavolo nella sua interezza per la prima volta lunedì.
> - Kiev rinunci alla Nato
> - Non ospiti basi militari straniere in cambio della protezione di alleati quali Usa, Regno Unito o Turchia. *


E Putin accetta questo?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Anche questa mattina si parlava di qualche spiraglio,di una trattativa più aperta al dialogo rispetto al passato...
> E niente,lo showman (invitato in videoconferenza al congresso americano) continua a parlare e richiedere la no fly zone,armi,aerei,tank e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> Mi pare evidente che nessuno,da una parta all'altra,voglia porre fine a questa guerra.



Fino a quando il tipo verrà pompato - invece di essere aiutato a ragionare - fallirà ogni negoziato.


----------



## Route66 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, è stato sufficiente avvicinarsi a questa fottuta guerra con un semplice addestramento e già arrivano i morti.


Vorrei sottolineare che più o meno si sono schiantati sopra la mia crapa.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

*Zelensky cita Martin Luter King: "'I have a dream'. Ho un sogno, queste tre parole ognuno di voi le conosce bene. Oggi io dico, ho un bisogno. ' I have a need.' Ho bisogno che proteggiate il nostro cielo.*


----------



## ignaxio (16 Marzo 2022)

Dalle parole di Zelensky e putin che sono palesemente lontane da quelle dei ministri che stanno facendo il negoziato mi sembra di capire che loro fanno la voce grossa col mondo ma sotto sotto è in parallelo i negoziati procedono. Loro metteranno solo firma, si spera.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si tenta di farlo passare per pazzo ma, per me, questo è lucidissimo.


Non so se sperare che sia pazzo, devo ancora capire se mi spaventa di più un pazzo o un lucido assassino....


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non so se sperare che sia pazzo, devo ancora capire se mi spaventa di più un pazzo o *un lucido assassino....*



E' sempre stato un lucido assassino ma - finchè è convenuto - nessuno si è posto il problema.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky cita Martin Luter King: "'I have a dream'. Ho un sogno, queste tre parole ognuno di voi le conosce bene. Oggi io dico, ho un bisogno. ' I have a need.' Ho bisogno che proteggiate il nostro cielo.*


Haahahahaha è malato ahahahaahaj.
Secondo me sniffa gasolio di carri armati


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Marzo 2022)

*Caccia cade sul monte legnone le cause sono ignote.*


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> *Caccia cade sul monte legnone le cause sono ignote.*




Diciamo che il legnone è "nella mia zona" dalla prima ricostruzione ha preso fuoco in volo l'aereo e i due piloti si sono paracadutati, uno dei due è morto. Non si sa ancora cosa sia successo con precisione.


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> *Caccia cade sul monte legnone le cause sono ignote.*


Non era delle Forze Armate italiane. Era di un'azienda e i due piloti (di cui uno inglese) era collaudatori. L'aereo era destinato al Mali


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non era delle Forze Armate italiane. Era di un'azienda e i due piloti (di cui uno inglese) era collaudatori. L'aereo era destinato al Mali



Meglio così, grazie per l'aggiornamento


----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2022)

Comunque i negoziati di pace non sono negoziati decisivi, possono portare ad una tregua ma non alla fine di una guerra che sembra destinata a durare per chissà quanti anni, perché anche se l'Ucraina smettesse di combattere e si dichiarasse neutrale poi ci sarebbe lo stesso lo scontro finale tra il famoso mondo occidentale che ha dichiarato guerra alla Russia e appunto la Russia che non potrà mica spostarsi da lì, con il suo mercato, con le sue materie prime, i suoi cittadini (per noi turisti o amanti della cultura italiana), perché nessuno dichiarerà mai quelle regioni come russe de facto, nessuno, la guerra a Kiev è stata fatta per avere la neutralità e l'accettazione di alcune regioni come facenti parte della Russia, poi sì, c'è anche un secondo fine che è quello di tenere fuori la NATO da certi paesi, tenere fuori il capitalismo "buono" occidentale che poi è sicuramente in cima alla lista dei pensieri russi, ancora di più della tutela verso i cittadini russi nel Donbass, era logico dopo il 2014 che si sarebbe arrivati ad uno scontro finale, i russi si sono sentiti il nemico alle porte, un nemico che prima era amico ma aveva un altro amico che era il nemico principale, cioè gli USA, dal loro punto di vista non potevano fare altrimenti, mettere il mondo occidentale con le spalle al muro e dichiarare ufficialmente una guerra di interessi con l'occidente, quello buono che si difende attraverso la propaganda e che non ci ha messo un secondo a dichiarare il nuovo nemico mondiale.
E' una guerra in cui ci lascerà le penne l'Ucraina ma che continuerà, perché le sanzioni rimarranno e finché rimarranno significa che l'occidente vorrà riconquistare l'Ucraina, Ucraina che poteva essere presa solamente così, rasa al suolo e con una Russia sotto sanzioni per anni (già lo era nello sport, giusto per prepararsi mentalmente), unico modo per evitare di farsi mandare un confetto atomico dall'alto e per fare la guerra senza fare la guerra, con armi spacciate come aiuti umanitari e lì sì che capite una cosa, che abbiamo classi politiche imbarazzanti, bugiarde, false, legate solamente al mondo della finanza, loro tra di loro possono dire A e i media potranno dire: "Hanno detto B, ufficiale", è un circolo infinito di bugie e interessi superiori in cui a pagarne le spese è sempre il cittadino, le banche manovrano le economie e fanno pure le guerre, i banchieri sono a capo dei paesi dove c'è la ricchezza e tanto debito (creato e messo sulle spalle del cittadino che quindi non ha la minima facilitazione), ciò che dovranno fare sarà spolpare i cittadini finché non si saranno abituati a vivere con un grado in meno ogni anno o col cappotto in casa (magari scontato), con un pacco di pasta in meno alla settimana, rendendo di fatto la popolazione totalmente legata agli interessi superiori e in questo caso geopolitici, tramite decreti, emergenze, fatti nuovi, crisi, le crisi o le guerre vengono innescate soprattutto per questo, per rendere il cittadino un po' più impaurito e un po' più povero, si sposta la ricchezza e si diminusce le popolazione, il mondo occidentale fa meno figli dell'Africa, dell'Asia, perché è così, perché la vita occidentale deve essere giostrata da pochi e per pochi allineati, pochi bianchi ricchi e tanti africani+altre etnie differenti poveri o poverissimi, i bianchi occidentali hanno più paura perché vogliono conservare il benessere che pensavano di aver raggiunto e meritato, non vivevano aspettando la crisi e non hanno mezzi per contrastare quella che sarà la sostituzione etnica, tutto a favore dei ricchi, delle emergenze e di chi ha piacere a sottomettere le persone per rendere il mondo più stupido e ovviamente più povero tra la classe media e meno media, pochi ricchi tanti poveri, con la guerra è più semplice, ma la cosa che mi piace di più è la pietà dei ricchi nei confronti dei rifugiati, di chi soffre, vecchia come il mondo 'sta cosa, da che mondo e mondo se un paese ricco ospita dei poveri (tipo clandestini) dovrà perdere un po' di ricchezza per avere un equilibrio, noi da anni stiamo subendo questo ma nessuno se n'è accorto, è in corso la distruzione delle economie, della cultura (cancel culture e nel nostro caso dei diritti) e nessuno se n'è accorto, la vita costa di più? strano, andava tutto così bene, ma poi è incessante, guerre, emergenze, il benessere che avevamo non tornerà più perché saremo schiacciati da quelli che sono i meccanismi perversi del capitalismo, io ricco faccio entrare il povero perché ci sono le guerre e io sono buono, tu intanto cedi qualcosa, tu perdi io guadagno lui muore comunque.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin parla a tutte le agenzie internazionali:
> 
> "L'Occidente, Impero di menzogne, sta cercando di smembrare la Russia, ma non ci riuscirà.
> Il tentativo occidentale di avere un dominio globale sta giungendo al termine. Le sanzioni occidentali hanno colpito duramente l'intera economia globale, l''intero pianeta sta pagando per le ambizioni dell'Ovest.
> ...


Un cancro che va estirpato, a tutti i costi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin parla a tutte le agenzie internazionali:
> 
> "L'Occidente, Impero di menzogne, sta cercando di smembrare la Russia, ma non ci riuscirà.
> Il tentativo occidentale di avere un dominio globale sta giungendo al termine. Le sanzioni occidentali hanno colpito duramente l'intera economia globale, l''intero pianeta sta pagando per le ambizioni dell'Ovest.
> ...



dal mio bunker negli Urali è tutto. Passo e chiudo


----------



## gabri65 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin parla a tutte le agenzie internazionali:
> 
> "L'Occidente, Impero di menzogne, sta cercando di smembrare la Russia, ma non ci riuscirà.
> Il tentativo occidentale di avere un dominio globale sta giungendo al termine. Le sanzioni occidentali hanno colpito duramente l'intera economia globale, l''intero pianeta sta pagando per le ambizioni dell'Ovest.
> ...



Beh, sull'Occidente impero di menzogne non è che si possa contraddire, eh.

Sul resto, non discuto.


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

DISTRUTTO IL TEATRO DI MARIUPOL...CENTINAIA DI PERSONE CHE LO STAVANO USANDO COME RIFUGIO SONO MORTE


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2022)

E nel mentre un bell'allarmr tsunami a Fukushima, oggi solo belle notizie


----------



## Swaitak (16 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E nel mentre un bell'allarmr tsunami a Fukushima, oggi solo belle notizie


mi sa che i Maya volevano scrivere 2022


----------



## Milanoide (16 Marzo 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Vorrei sottolineare che più o meno si sono schiantati sopra la mia crapa.....


Era già in fiamme. Non poteva tentare di planare sul lago?


----------



## Dexter (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Haahahahaha è malato ahahahaahaj.
> Secondo me sniffa gasolio di carri armati


Secondo me sniffa cocaina tutto il giorno (e la notte), é palesemente un tossico di m
Ma guai a scriverlo che altrimenti sei dalla parte di Putin, esci col colbacco e tifi CSKA.


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

LIBERATO IL SINDACO DI MELITOPOL CHE ERA STATO CATTURATO DAI RUSSI TRAMITE UN BLITZ DELLE FORZE SPECIALI UKRAINE


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

BIDEN HA ANNUNCIATO CHE MANDERA' IN UKRAINA 
800 SISTEMI DI DIFESA ANTI AEREA
9000 SISTEMI DI MISSILI ANTICARRO
20 MILIONI DI MUNIZIONI
DIVERSI DRONI AVANZATI (POTREBBERO ESSERE GLI SWITCHBLADE 300, DRONI SUICIDI DALLA LUNGHISSIMA GITTATA)


----------



## Andris (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky cita Martin Luter King: "'I have a dream'. Ho un sogno, queste tre parole ognuno di voi le conosce bene. Oggi io dico, ho un bisogno. ' I have a need.' Ho bisogno che proteggiate il nostro cielo.*


per le sue ospitate non va chiesto il green pass, ma un esame tossicologico

per il resto è il suo pane quotidiano, è diventato famoso così tra copioni e recite in pubblico
continua perchè è l'unica cosa che sa fare nella vita, sono tutte uscite studiate a tavolino per enfatizzare ogni cosa
è il beppe grillo ucraino, senza la piattaforma di Casaleggio


----------



## Dexter (16 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> BIDEN HA ANNUNCIATO CHE MANDERA' IN UKRAINA
> 800 SISTEMI DI DIFESA ANTI AEREA
> 9000 SISTEMI DI MISSILI ANTICARRO
> 20 MILIONI DI MUNIZIONI
> DIVERSI DRONI AVANZATI (POTREBBERO ESSERE GLI SWITCHBLADE 300, DRONI SUICIDI DALLA LUNGHISSIMA GITTATA)


Evviva! Difendiamoci! L'Ucraina é troppo importante per noi, prima che Puttin invada tutta l'Europa!1!1!1!1! 
Contenti? Vi voglio tutti con elmetto e fucile in Polonia, a difendere i confini della nostra fantastica Europa! Nel frattempo io sarò a fumarmi un sigaro in qualche strambo paese


----------



## Swaitak (16 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> BIDEN HA ANNUNCIATO CHE MANDERA' IN UKRAINA
> 800 SISTEMI DI DIFESA ANTI AEREA
> 9000 SISTEMI DI MISSILI ANTICARRO
> 20 MILIONI DI MUNIZIONI
> DIVERSI DRONI AVANZATI (POTREBBERO ESSERE GLI SWITCHBLADE 300, DRONI SUICIDI DALLA LUNGHISSIMA GITTATA)


lo vedete che il comico (a modo suo) ha le spalle coperte?


----------



## 7vinte (16 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Evviva! Difendiamoci! L'Ucraina é troppo importante per noi, prima che Puttin invada tutta l'Europa!1!1!1!1!
> Contenti? Vi voglio tutti con elmetto e fucile in Polonia, a difendere i confini della nostra fantastica Europa! Nel frattempo io sarò a fumarmi un sigaro in qualche strambo paese


Insomma, difesa dei confini dagli immigrati si (e concordo), da Putin no? Strano...


----------



## Simo98 (16 Marzo 2022)

È interessante come, tra le dichiarazioni assurde di oggi di Putin e quelle di Zelensky al congresso, abbiamo scatenato più scalpore le seconde
Entrambi criticabili, ma il primo è un invasore, il secondo si sta difendendo, direi che sarebbe utile ricordarselo


----------



## Simo98 (16 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> BIDEN HA ANNUNCIATO CHE MANDERA' IN UKRAINA
> 800 SISTEMI DI DIFESA ANTI AEREA
> 9000 SISTEMI DI MISSILI ANTICARRO
> 20 MILIONI DI MUNIZIONI
> DIVERSI DRONI AVANZATI (POTREBBERO ESSERE GLI SWITCHBLADE 300, DRONI SUICIDI DALLA LUNGHISSIMA GITTATA)



Ecco perché l'Ucraina non si arrende ma pensa di potercela fare


----------



## Andris (16 Marzo 2022)

*Cingolani:*

*"Non è possibile che il gas costi cinque volte più del 2021"*


----------



## Dexter (16 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Insomma, difesa dei confini dagli immigrati si (e concordo), da Putin no? Strano...


Manda la foto qui sul forum quando sei al fronte. Tu con i tuoi figli maschi, se maggiorenni. Difendetemi per bene mi raccomando. Il paragone con gli immigrati ha lo stesso senso di paragonare una pianola a Pierre Kalulu


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> È interessante come, tra le dichiarazioni assurde di oggi di Putin e quelle di Zelensky al congresso, abbiamo scatenato più scalpore le seconde
> Entrambi criticabili, ma il primo è un invasore, il secondo si sta difendendo, direi che sarebbe utile ricordarselo


penso di non aver mai visto tanto sofisteggiare su un'invasione.


----------



## Andris (16 Marzo 2022)

*NATO:

"Continueremo a mandare armi in Ucraina*

*Italia partner affidabile da anni"*


----------



## Swaitak (16 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Cingolani:
> 
> "Non è possibile che il gas costi cinque volte più del 2021"*


Robertino si è calato bene nel ruolo di politico


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Secondo me sniffa cocaina tutto il giorno (e la notte), é palesemente un tossico di m
> Ma guai a scriverlo che altrimenti sei dalla parte di Putin, esci col colbacco e tifi CSKA.


Si anche a me sembra uno che pippa kg di farina..
Altrimenti sarebbe solo egomaniaco e squilibrato


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Evviva! Difendiamoci! L'Ucraina é troppo importante per noi, prima che Puttin invada tutta l'Europa!1!1!1!1!
> Contenti? Vi voglio tutti con elmetto e fucile in Polonia, a difendere i confini della nostra fantastica Europa! Nel frattempo io sarò a fumarmi un sigaro in qualche strambo paese


Se Putin prende l'Ukraina saremmo costretti in quanto NATO a proteggere Polonia e i Paesi Baltici per l'eternità. Se l'ha capito pure Biden (che per questo manda armi come se non ci fosse un domani, mica per l'Ukraina a cui non frega una mazza) lo capisci pure tu che sei una persona intelligente.


----------



## Andris (16 Marzo 2022)

la Russia deve iniziare a distruggere i rifornimenti NATO sia via terra sia via aerea, altrimenti gli indigeni continuano a usare carne da macello dei civili e nazisti per fare guerriglie che interessano solo loro


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Evviva! Difendiamoci! L'Ucraina é troppo importante per noi, prima che Puttin invada tutta l'Europa!1!1!1!1!
> Contenti? Vi voglio tutti con elmetto e fucile in Polonia, a difendere i confini della nostra fantastica Europa! Nel frattempo io sarò a fumarmi un sigaro in qualche strambo paese


Che erroraccio stanno facendo gli USA..ammesso che non sia voluto


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ecco perché l'Ucraina non si arrende ma pensa di potercela fare


Ma non ce la farà…
Quindi che si fa?
Ed è assurdo non riconoscere la follia nelle parole di Zelensky, a prescindere dallo schifo che fa Putin e dal fatto che si stia difendendo. Sta andando oltre


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se Putin prende l'Ukraina saremmo costretti in quanto NATO a proteggere Polonia e i Paesi Baltici per l'eternità. Se l'ha capito pure Biden (che per questo manda armi come se non ci fosse un domani, mica per l'Ukraina a cui non frega una mazza) lo capisci pure tu che sei una persona intelligente.


Si e poi c’è la marmotta che incarta la cioccolata 
Mo tutto questo è fatto per proteggere Polonia e paesi baltici?
Mah


----------



## Andris (16 Marzo 2022)

*Bergoglio e Kirill parlano al telefono

Discussione su cooperazione biletarela tra le due chiese, fiducia nei negoziati*


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma non ce la farà…
> Quindi che si fa?
> Ed è assurdo non riconoscere la follia nelle parole di Zelensky, a prescindere dallo schifo che fa Putin e dal fatto che si stia difendendo. Sta andando oltre


ma chi se ne frega scusa. Se l'occidente non vuole andare oltre le sanzioni e la fornitura d'armi non ci andrà, a prescindere da quello che blatera Zelensky sotto le bombe (gliela concediamo almeno st'attenuante).


----------



## Dexter (16 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se Putin prende l'Ukraina saremmo costretti in quanto NATO a proteggere Polonia e i Paesi Baltici per l'eternità. Se l'ha capito pure Biden (che per questo manda armi come se non ci fosse un domani, mica per l'Ukraina a cui non frega una mazza) lo capisci pure tu che sei una persona intelligente.


Vero, proteggere. Esatto. Putin non andrebbe mai dentro i confini NATO/UE. Concordo che non si fermerebbe all'Ucraina, ma al massimo a Moldavia/Finlandia/Georgia. A me interessa che non avvenga una guerra nucleare, costi quel che costi, e che soprattutto le conseguenze (fallout) di un eventuale conflitto non arrivino in Italia. STOP. Purtroppo ci sono (GIÀ) così tanti interessi dietro all'ipotesi (!) della guerra che penso sarà inevitabile, altro che politica come volete farla passare...é sempre e solo economia, la politica é facciata.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ma chi se ne frega scusa. Se l'occidente non vuole andare oltre le sanzioni e la fornitura d'armi non ci andrà, a prescindere da quello che blatera Zelensky sotto le bombe (gliela concediamo almeno st'attenuante).


No non gli concedo proprio un bel nulla se quello che chiede ci trascina in una guerra mondiale e siamo già in in una situazione critica.
È diventato insopportabile oltre che poco normale.
Stiamo facendo anche troppo, si dia una regolata


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

IL MINISTRO DELLA DIFESA UK DICHIARA CHE MANDERA' UN NUMERO IMPRECISATO DI STARSTREAK, IL PIU' POTENTE SISTEMA PORTATILE DI MISSILI TERRA ARIA


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> BIDEN HA ANNUNCIATO CHE MANDERA' IN UKRAINA
> 800 SISTEMI DI DIFESA ANTI AEREA
> 9000 SISTEMI DI MISSILI ANTICARRO
> 20 MILIONI DI MUNIZIONI
> DIVERSI DRONI AVANZATI (POTREBBERO ESSERE GLI SWITCHBLADE 300, DRONI SUICIDI DALLA LUNGHISSIMA GITTATA)



Chissà se le risorse ucraine,una volta terminata la guerra,riusciranno a ripagare tutti questi mega aiuti


----------



## Dexter (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No non gli concedo proprio un bel nulla se quello che chiede ci trascina in una guerra mondiale e siamo già in in una situazione critica.
> È diventato insopportabile oltre che poco normale.
> Stiamo facendo anche troppo, si dia una regolata


Quelli che in tanti faticano a capire é che...non é la nostra guerra. L'Ucraina non é Nato, non é UE, ed é palese che il piano di Putin sia al massimo estendersi in paesi che non fanno parte di nessun accordo internazionale. Il tutto senza nucleare. Mi sta bene? Bo! No, spargere sangue per allargare i propri confini e interessi lo trovo patetico nel 2022. Mi sento di dover aiutare/difendere/tifare per qualcuno? No, purché non mi ritrovo le bombe sotto casa. Questa guerra dovrebbe avere per noi la stessa valenza di quella in Sierra Leone...
"Eh ma poi si avvicina ai confini NATO" e quindi? Fate lo stesso ragionamento di Putin, che ha invaso perché si sentiva minacciato dalla vicinanza (ipotetica) della Nato.


----------



## Simo98 (16 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la Russia deve iniziare a distruggere i rifornimenti NATO sia via terra sia via aerea, altrimenti gli indigeni continuano a usare carne da macello dei civili e nazisti per fare guerriglie che interessano solo loro



Quindi se la Russia bombarda rifornimenti NATO va bene, se un disperato chiede invano un intervento occidentale invece è da condannare



hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma non ce la farà…
> Quindi che si fa?
> Ed è assurdo non riconoscere la follia nelle parole di Zelensky, a prescindere dallo schifo che fa Putin e dal fatto che si stia difendendo. Sta andando oltre



Anche secondo me (per quel che vale) non ce la farà, ma se continua a ricevere rifornimenti può prolungare la guerra e chi sa che non riesca a raggiungere un accordo favorevole?
Non sarebbe il primo caso di una potenza che si impantana in un territorio...

Le parole di Putin sono folli, quelle di Zelensky sono da criticare ma in parte comprensibili


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Quelli che in tanti faticano a capire é che...non é la nostra guerra. L'Ucraina non é Nato, non é UE, ed é palese che il piano di Putin sia al massimo estendersi in paesi che non fanno parte di nessun accordo internazionale. Il tutto senza nucleare. Mi sta bene? Bo! No, spargere sangue per allargare i propri confini e interessi lo trovo patetico nel 2022. Mi sento di dover aiutare/difendere/tifare per qualcuno? No, purché non mi ritrovo le bombe sotto casa. Questa guerra dovrebbe avere per noi la stessa valenza di quella in Sierra Leone...
> *"Eh ma poi si avvicina ai confini NATO" e quindi? Fate lo stesso ragionamento di Putin, che ha invaso perché si sentiva minacciato dalla vicinanza (ipotetica) della Nato.*


----------



## Simo98 (16 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Quelli che in tanti faticano a capire é che...non é la nostra guerra. L'Ucraina non é Nato, non é UE, ed é palese che il piano di Putin sia al massimo estendersi in paesi che non fanno parte di nessun accordo internazionale. Il tutto senza nucleare. Mi sta bene? Bo! No, spargere sangue per allargare i propri confini e interessi lo trovo patetico nel 2022. Mi sento di dover aiutare/difendere/tifare per qualcuno? No, purché non mi ritrovo le bombe sotto casa. Questa guerra dovrebbe avere per noi la stessa valenza di quella in Sierra Leone...
> "Eh ma poi si avvicina ai confini NATO" e quindi? Fate lo stesso ragionamento di Putin, che ha invaso perché si sentiva minacciato dalla vicinanza (ipotetica) della Nato.



Questo è un punto di vista assolutamente condivisibile e probabilmente il migliore per noi, ma personalmente non lo condivido. Si dovrebbe evitare di intervenire direttamente ma impedire con ogni mezzo che sistemi come la Russia possano fare il razzo che gli pare e mettere a rischio gli interessi occidentali e gli equilibri fin qui esistiti. Si, è in parte lo stesso ragionamento di Putin al contrario, ma ci ha permesso di stare in pace per 70 anni (mai nella storia Europea)


----------



## Dexter (16 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> IL MINISTRO DELLA DIFESA UK DICHIARA CHE MANDERA' UN NUMERO IMPRECISATO DI STARSTREAK, IL PIU' POTENTE SISTEMA PORTATILE DI MISSILI TERRA ARIA


Queste diavolerie metteranno fine alle intenzioni di Putin o faranno degenerare il conflitto? É questa la domanda da porsi. Perché se continuate ad andare avanti a pensare per ideologie, giusto, non giusto, sbagliato, buono o cattivo, stato sovrano, con o senza identità, finisce che ci ritroviamo le bombe in testa senza neanche saperne il perché. L'unico "tifo" corretto, inattaccabile, é quello per la pace. Se per la pace é necessario che Crimea diventi Russia e che Zelensky muoia, a me sta benissimo. Così come mi sta bene che Putin venga avvenelato e la Crimea sia annessa all'Uganda. Ma questi continui ammiccamenti e aiuti in termini di armi mi fan preoccupare non poco...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Quelli che in tanti faticano a capire é che...non é la nostra guerra. L'Ucraina non é Nato, non é UE, ed é palese che il piano di Putin sia al massimo estendersi in paesi che non fanno parte di nessun accordo internazionale. Il tutto senza nucleare. Mi sta bene? Bo! No, spargere sangue per allargare i propri confini e interessi lo trovo patetico nel 2022. Mi sento di dover aiutare/difendere/tifare per qualcuno? No, purché non mi ritrovo le bombe sotto casa. Questa guerra dovrebbe avere per noi la stessa valenza di quella in Sierra Leone...
> "Eh ma poi si avvicina ai confini NATO" e quindi? Fate lo stesso ragionamento di Putin, che ha invaso perché si sentiva minacciato dalla vicinanza (ipotetica) della Nato.


secondo me non avete ben compreso le ripercussioni che quello che Putin ha fatto genererà per i prossimi lunghi anni


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Quelli che in tanti faticano a capire é che...non é la nostra guerra. L'Ucraina non é Nato, non é UE, ed é palese che il piano di Putin sia al massimo estendersi in paesi che non fanno parte di nessun accordo internazionale. Il tutto senza nucleare. Mi sta bene? Bo! No, spargere sangue per allargare i propri confini e interessi lo trovo patetico nel 2022. Mi sento di dover aiutare/difendere/tifare per qualcuno? No, purché non mi ritrovo le bombe sotto casa. Questa guerra dovrebbe avere per noi la stessa valenza di quella in Sierra Leone...
> "Eh ma poi si avvicina ai confini NATO" e quindi? Fate lo stesso ragionamento di Putin, che ha invaso perché si sentiva minacciato dalla vicinanza (ipotetica) della Nato.


Perfetto. Ma evidentemente è troppo complicato da capire…


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Marzo 2022)

La faccenda del teatro è brutta brutta brutta.
I russi stanno perdendo la brocca, queste scapocciate confermano che l'offensiva è ormai arenata e fallita.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Questo è un punto di vista assolutamente condivisibile e probabilmente il migliore per noi, ma personalmente non lo condivido. Si dovrebbe evitare di intervenire direttamente ma impedire con ogni mezzo che sistemi come la Russia possano fare il razzo che gli pare e mettere a rischio gli interessi occidentali e gli equilibri fin qui esistiti. Si, è in parte lo stesso ragionamento di Putin al contrario, ma ci ha permesso di stare in pace per 70 anni (mai nella storia Europea)


bisogna isolare la Russia per cercare di farla implodere economicamente sul lungo periodo. Per questo condivido le sanzioni. Sulle forniture d'armi ho qualche riserva in più.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Quindi se la Russia bombarda rifornimenti NATO va bene, se un disperato chiede invano un intervento occidentale invece è da condannare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai, a lungo andare è quasi impossibile che l’ucraina possa resistere, pur con tutti gli aiuti. Tirare la corda cosa comporterà? C’è da capire pure questo. Se Putin non demorde nonostante tutto e anzi continua ad esagerare, che succederà?
Le parole di Putin sono folli da dittatore quale è. Quelle di zelensky lo sono uguale da persona totalmente inadatta a gestire questa situazione quale è. Per me il bene primario è la pace mondiale e zelensky è un ostacolo oltre ad essere un pessimo personaggio. In un mondo corretto, Putin andrebbe ucciso con un colpo in fronte e per ogni bambino che ha sulla coscienza andrebbe mutilato e mi fermo per non esagerare. Ma la realtà purtroppo è ben diversa.


----------



## Dexter (16 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> secondo me non avete ben compreso le ripercussioni che quello che Putin ha fatto genererà per i prossimi lunghi anni


Ripercussioni di che genere? Putin butta una bombazza sulla Sicilia? Non importiamo più Vodka? Le uniche ripercussioni sono economiche e le stiamo già subendo, quando vai all'Agip a fare il pieno ad esempio. E non sono neanche giustificate dalla guerra o "colpa di Putin", sono semplicemente i colossi dell'economia che ci marciano su questi eventi. Le ripercussioni di cui parli si avranno se gli USA decideranno di fare la guerra (esatto,decidono loro...la guerra si fa in 2, come l'amore. Altrimenti é una seg)


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Queste diavolerie metteranno fine alle intenzioni di Putin o faranno degenerare il conflitto? É questa la domanda da porsi. Perché se continuate ad andare avanti a pensare per ideologie, giusto, non giusto, sbagliato, buono o cattivo, stato sovrano, con o senza identità, finisce che ci ritroviamo le bombe in testa senza neanche saperne il perché. L'unico "tifo" corretto, inattaccabile, é quello per la pace. Se per la pace é necessario che Crimea diventi Russia e che Zelensky muoia, a me sta benissimo. Così come mi sta bene che Putin venga avvenelato e la Crimea sia annessa all'Uganda. Ma questi continui ammiccamenti e aiuti in termini di armi mi fan preoccupare non poco...


Assolutamente d’accordo. Il fine giustifica i mezzi, è da sempre cosi


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> secondo me non avete ben compreso le ripercussioni che quello che Putin ha fatto genererà per i prossimi lunghi anni


Probabilmente. O forse esagerate troppo.
Dove sta la verità?


----------



## Simo98 (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sai, a lungo andare è quasi impossibile che l’ucraina possa resistere, pur con tutti gli aiuti. Tirare la corda cosa comporterà? C’è da capire pure questo. Se Putin non demorde nonostante tutto e anzi continua ad esagerare, che succederà?
> Le parole di Putin sono folli da dittatore quale è. Quelle di zelensky lo sono uguale da persona totalmente inadatta a gestire questa situazione quale è. Per me il bene primario è la pace mondiale e zelensky è un ostacolo oltre ad essere un pessimo personaggio. In un mondo corretto, Putin andrebbe ucciso con un colpo in fronte e per ogni bambino che ha sulla coscienza andrebbe mutilato e mi fermo per non esagerare. Ma la realtà purtroppo è ben diversa.



Non so se potrebbe nascere un conflitto che va sulle lunghe in Europa, con tutte le pressioni del caso in patria e all'estero. Si può fare in Afghanistan di cui non interessa nessuno, ma non in Ucraina che è a due passi da noi (la distanza Trieste-Leopoli è inferiore a Trieste-Reggio calabria!)
O adesso la Russia fa tabula rasa o ne rimarrà invischiata per troppo tempo


----------



## mabadi (16 Marzo 2022)

Secondo me con gli armamenti che gli stanno inviando, la guerra su "strada" la vince senza se e senza ma.
A patto che i rifornimenti gli arrivino.
Sono armi avanzate rispetto a ciò che ha messo sul campo la Russia. Se io ho 1000 droni che controllo con il cellulare ho fatto fuori 500 carri.
Ricordiamo che gli USA scaparono dalla Nigeria. Non è semplice conquistare una città figurati se chi si difende (e conosce il territorio) viene armato con SWITCHBLADE 600 o roba simile.
Puoi solo bombardare con missili a medio raggio. Ma non ho capito se i Russi li stanno usando.
Se dai quel tipo di armi costringi di fatto Putin ad andare giù pesante e finirà tutto...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ripercussioni di che genere? Putin butta una bombazza sulla Sicilia? Non importiamo più Vodka? Le uniche ripercussioni sono economiche e le stiamo già subendo, quando vai all'Agip a fare il pieno ad esempio. E non sono neanche giustificate dalla guerra o "colpa di Putin", sono semplicemente i colossi dell'economia che ci marciano su questi eventi. Le ripercussioni di cui parli si avranno se gli USA decideranno di fare la guerra (esatto,decidono loro...la guerra si fa in 2, come l'amore. Altrimenti é una seg)


io penso che Putin abbia attaccato anche noi e lo abbia fatto consapevolmente e non si fermerà. Naturalmente spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> penso di non aver mai visto tanto sofisteggiare su un'invasione.


Si è davvero incredibile.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Marzo 2022)

in ogni caso non sono di quelli che "freghiamocene". Arriva il punto in cui ad un paese così reiteratamente bellicoso coi suoi vicini va dato un segnale.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> secondo me non avete ben compreso le ripercussioni che quello che Putin ha fatto genererà per i prossimi lunghi anni


No, temo non sia abbastanza chiaro a tutti che il mondo è cambiato (in peggio) per chissà quanti anni.

E questo, nella MIGLIORE delle ipotesi.


----------



## Andris (16 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La faccenda del teatro è brutta brutta brutta.
> I russi stanno perdendo la brocca, queste scapocciate confermano che l'offensiva è ormai arenata e fallita.


quando hanno buttato una bomba enorme nel centro di Donetsk con i video su telegram con gente senza pezzi di corpo, chiazze di sangue gigantesche etc non hai detto niente
la gente in fila al bancomat e in strada morta dal nulla, peraltro in una città neanche contesa al momento
ci sono le immagini di quanto fosse gigantesca solo parte finale inesplosa, un residuo sovietico cinque volte più grosso di un misssile standard.
se non fosse stata parzialmente intercettatra in aria avrebbe ucciso centinaia di persone a terra.
ora riemergi perchè il sindaco di Mariupol parla del teatro come rifugio senza dire le vittime...

va bene operare in un ambiente lavorativo conformista però...


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Non so se potrebbe nascere un conflitto che va sulle lunghe in Europa, con tutte le pressioni del caso in patria e all'estero. Si può fare in Afghanistan di cui non interessa nessuno, ma non in Ucraina che è a due passi da noi (la distanza Trieste-Leopoli è inferiore a Trieste-Reggio calabria!)
> O adesso la Russia fa tabula rasa o ne rimarrà invischiata per troppo tempo


Dipende. Però siamo sull’orlo di una crisi irreversibile. I primis per l’ucraina…


----------



## Simo98 (16 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ripercussioni di che genere? Putin butta una bombazza sulla Sicilia? Non importiamo più Vodka? Le uniche ripercussioni sono economiche e le stiamo già subendo, quando vai all'Agip a fare il pieno ad esempio. E non sono neanche giustificate dalla guerra o "colpa di Putin", sono semplicemente i colossi dell'economia che ci marciano su questi eventi. Le ripercussioni di cui parli si avranno se gli USA decideranno di fare la guerra (esatto,decidono loro...la guerra si fa in 2, come l'amore. Altrimenti é una seg)



Il fatto che una nazione possa invadere uno stato indipendente e riconosciuto tale su basi ridicole può portare a ripercussioni, quali la perdita dell'equilibrio che dura dalla WW2, in cui la contrapposizione USA- URSS (prima, ora Russia e/o Cina) ha permesso di mantenere la pace per 70 anni (tolti i posti che sappiamo e sono così da secoli)
Se si rompe questo equilibrio secondo me le conseguenze non sono banali, poi ognuno la pensi come vuole, capisco chi vuole farsi i fatti propri e continuare a vivere come prima


----------



## Dexter (16 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> io penso che Putin abbia attaccato anche noi e lo abbia fatto consapevolmente e non si fermerà. Naturalmente spero di sbagliarmi.


Attaccato economicamente intendi? Del tipo: "so che non potete fare a meno del mio gas e vi ritroverete dunque in un mare di m."? Può essere, anzi, sicuramente. Chissà quante simulazioni finanziarie hanno fatto negli anni, prima di invadere. Ma militarmente non avverrà mai e, sarò cinico, ma mi sta bene cosi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quando hanno buttato una bomba enorme nel centro di Donetsk con i video su telegram con gente senza pezzi di corpo, chiazze di sangue gigantesche etc non hai detto niente
> la gente in fila al bancomat e in strada morta dal nulla, peraltro in una città neanche contesa al momento
> ci sono le immagini di quanto fosse gigantesca solo parte finale inesplosa, un residuo sovietico cinque volte più grosso di un misssile standard.
> ora riemergi perchè il sindaco di Mariupol parla del teatro come rifugio senza dire le vittime...
> ...


Vuoi che ti dica che ammazzare civili è sbagliato da ogni parte?
Io te lo dico anche, ma è talmente lapalissiano che voler fare sempre, ad ogni costo del benaltrismo, del voler dire "ah guarda anche gli altri lo fanno" lo trovo estremamente tedioso.
E se l'obiettivo è arrivare a dire "russia e ucraina sono entrambi colpevoli a proprio modo" mi dispiace ma è una visione che mi vede non contrario, di più.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vuoi che ti dica che ammazzare civili è sbagliato da ogni parte?
> Io te lo dico anche, ma è talmente lapalissiano che voler fare sempre, ad ogni costo del benaltrismo, del voler dire "ah guarda anche gli altri lo fanno" lo trovo estremamente tedioso.
> E se l'obiettivo è arrivare a dire "russia e ucraina sono entrambi colpevoli a proprio modo" mi dispiace ma è una visione che mi vede non contrario, di più.


Però così si passa dal benaltrismo al 2 pesi e 2 misure. Ed è proprio questo che io non riesco a tollerare qui e in generale


----------



## Dexter (16 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che una nazione possa invadere uno stato indipendente e riconosciuto tale su basi ridicole può portare a ripercussioni, quali la perdita dell'equilibrio che dura dalla WW2, in cui la contrapposizione USA- URSS (prima, ora Russia e/o Cina) ha permesso di mantenere la pace per 70 anni (tolti i posti che sappiamo e sono così da secoli)
> Se si rompe questo equilibrio secondo me le conseguenze non sono banali, poi ognuno la pensi come vuole, capisco chi vuole farsi i fatti propri e continuare a vivere come prima


Si ma é la Russia che vuole (-ri-?) prendersi l'Ucraina, bisogna contestualizzare. Non é la Germania che invade la Polonia. Io capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma é esagerato. É politico. Saresti disposto a lottare per i tuoi ideali, per le tue ideologie, nel vero senso della parola? Se sì ti stimo, ma non vedo chi te lo faccia fare. Il tutto per? "Dare un segnale" che non si attaccano "paesi sovrani" ? Avrebbe anche senso eh...Ma ripeto che parliamo di Ucraina e Russia!


----------



## Simo98 (16 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quando hanno buttato una bomba enorme nel centro di Donetsk con i video su telegram con gente senza pezzi di corpo, chiazze di sangue gigantesche etc non hai detto niente
> la gente in fila al bancomat e in strada morta dal nulla, peraltro in una città neanche contesa al momento
> ci sono le immagini di quanto fosse gigantesca solo parte finale inesplosa, un residuo sovietico cinque volte più grosso di un misssile standard.
> se non fosse stata parzialmente intercettatra in aria avrebbe ucciso centinaia di persone a terra.
> ...


Da quanto ho capito ancora non si sa esattamente cosa sia successo, credi fermamente nelle dichiarazioni russe?
Gli ucraini dicono che sono stati i russi per poi dare la colpa agli ucraini, i russi che sono stati gli ucraini (come dici tu)
Secondo vari analisti invece c'è stato un missile diretto altrove che è stato colpito dalla contraerea ed è finito su Donestk. Ognuno creda agli Dei che vuole


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Secondo me con gli armamenti che gli stanno inviando, la guerra su "strada" la vince senza se e senza ma.


Continuando di questo passo Putin potrebbe pure vincere ma gli servirebbe almeno un mese intero. Nel frattempo la conta dei morti arriverebbe tranquillamente a un milione.


----------



## Mika (16 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Continuando di questo passo Putin potrebbe pure vincere ma gli servirebbe almeno un mese intero. Nel frattempo la conta dei morti arriverebbe tranquillamente a un milione.


Escludendo il fattore politico, a livello umanitario è una tragedia.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però così si passa dal benaltrismo al 2 pesi e 2 misure. Ed è proprio questo che io non riesco a tollerare qui e in generale


Sarò brutalmente onesto: i morti degli aggressori "contano" sempre di meno sul piatto dell'opinione pubblica.
Uno potrebbe dirmi "perchè negli anni 40 si parla dell'assedio e della distruzione di Varsavia e non del bombardamento omicida di Dresda? Perchè si parla di Nanchino e non del bombardamento incendiario di Tokyo che ha ammazzato quasi un milione di persone?"
E io ti rispondo: la dura vita dell'aggressore e del guerrafondaio.
Quindi si, ci sono due pesi e due misure.


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Escludendo il fattore politico, a livello umanitario è una tragedia.


Tra qualche tempo sapremo i morti ufficiali di Mariupol, preparatevi a rimanere shockati


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Marzo 2022)

Quando un uomo si stufa della vagina diventa come Putin. Svelato il mistero


----------



## Simo98 (16 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si ma é la Russia che vuole (-ri-?) prendersi l'Ucraina, bisogna contestualizzare. Non é la Germania che invade la Polonia. Io capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma é esagerato. É politico. Saresti disposto a lottare per i tuoi ideali, per le tue ideologie, nel vero senso della parola? Se sì ti stimo, ma non vedo chi te lo faccia fare. Il tutto per? "Dare un segnale" che non si attaccano "paesi sovrani" ? Avrebbe anche senso eh...Ma ripeto che parliamo di Ucraina e Russia!



Beh io non sono assolutamente per intervenire militarmente, ma fare pressioni in vario modo (sanzioni economiche all'invasore e aiuti indiretti all'invaso)
Non si tratta di dare il segnale "non si invadono stati sovrani" visto che nella storia recente lo abbiamo fatto più volte noi occidentali, ma mantenere quell'equilibrio che ha mantenuto pace e benessere dalle nostre parti

E comunque l'Ucraina non è così lontana, come detto in un altro post Trieste-Leopoli è minore di Trieste-Reggio Calabria, non parliamo di medio oriente o sud America...


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quando un uomo si stufa della vagina diventa come Putin. Svelato il mistero


Infatti di cognome fa PUT IN, mettimelo dentro


----------



## Dexter (16 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quando un uomo si stufa della vagina diventa come Putin. Svelato il mistero


Quando ti stufi della vagina diventi al massimo Alfonso Signorini o Malgioglio, e non mi sembrano due soggetti guerrafondai...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quando un uomo si stufa della vagina diventa come Putin. Svelato il mistero



Come può ?


----------



## Milanoide (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si anche a me sembra uno che pippa kg di farina..
> Altrimenti sarebbe solo egomaniaco e squilibrato


Azz! Come mai il puritano Salvini ora sostiene questo drogato e non il pusher che gli passava le stecche da 50 testoni?
È proprio vero che non c'è riconoscenza a questo mondo.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sarò brutalmente onesto: i morti degli aggressori "contano" sempre di meno sul piatto dell'opinione pubblica.
> Uno potrebbe dirmi "perchè negli anni 40 si parla dell'assedio e della distruzione di Varsavia e non del bombardamento omicida di Dresda? Perchè si parla di Nanchino e non del bombardamento incendiario di Tokyo che ha ammazzato quasi un milione di persone?"
> E io ti rispondo: la dura vita dell'aggressore e del guerrafondaio.
> Quindi si, ci sono due pesi e due misure.


No non funziona così. Anche perché qui si sta facendo passare l’aggredito per santo e siamo lontanissimi dalla verità.
Per me il 2 pesi e 2 misure non può esistere ed ecco perché spesso sono in disaccordo col “pensiero comune “ (e ne vado fiero eh). Sono 2 modi approcciarsi alle questioni inconciliabili a questo punto ed è facile travisare i discorsi altrui


----------



## Dexter (16 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Beh io non sono assolutamente per intervenire militarmente, ma fare pressioni in vario modo (sanzioni economiche all'invasore e aiuti indiretti all'invaso)
> Non si tratta di dare il segnale "non si invadono stati sovrani" visto che nella storia recente lo abbiamo fatto più volte noi occidentali, ma mantenere quell'equilibrio che ha mantenuto pace e benessere dalle nostre parti
> 
> E comunque l'Ucraina non è così lontana, come detto in un altro post Trieste-Leopoli è minore di Trieste-Reggio Calabria, non parliamo di medio oriente o sud America...


Dai simo ma guarda la storia più che la distanza in linea retta... l'Ucraina 31 anni fa era Russia, tutta la popolazione sopra una certa parla russo. Con questo non voglio dire che Putin abbia ragione eh, chiariamo, ma bisogna contestualizzare... Sarebbe giusto aiutare Taiwan nel caso la Cina invadesse? Ti sentiresti "sicuro" se Marione Draghi supportasse Taiwan? Io no...sono guerre che non ci appartengono, con una lunghissima storia dietro... l'equilibrio lo tieni facendoti i fatti tuoi su guerre che non ti riguardano, imho.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Beh io non sono assolutamente per intervenire militarmente, ma fare pressioni in vario modo (sanzioni economiche all'invasore e aiuti indiretti all'invaso)
> Non si tratta di dare il segnale "non si invadono stati sovrani" visto che nella storia recente lo abbiamo fatto più volte noi occidentali, ma mantenere quell'equilibrio che ha mantenuto pace e benessere dalle nostre parti
> 
> E comunque l'Ucraina non è così lontana, come detto in un altro post Trieste-Leopoli è minore di Trieste-Reggio Calabria, non parliamo di medio oriente o sud America...


Ma gli equilibri cambiano col tempo e se vuoi mantenere la pace devi accettare compromessi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Financial Times: bozza di piano di pace di 15 punti, incluso un cessate il fuoco e un ritiro russo se Kiev dichiarerà la sua neutralità e accetterà limiti alle forze armate. L'accordo è comparso sul tavolo nella sua interezza per la prima volta lunedì.
> - Kiev rinunci alla Nato
> - Non ospiti basi militari straniere in cambio della protezione di alleati quali Usa, Regno Unito o Turchia. *



*Ucraina: Questo articolo del FT cita solo le richieste russe.
L'Ucraina ha le sue posizioni e le uniche cose che confermiamo in questa fase sono il cessate il fuoco, il ritiro delle truppe russe e garanzie di sicurezza da un certo numero di paesi.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No non funziona così. Anche perché qui si sta facendo passare l’aggredito per santo e siamo lontanissimi dalla verità.
> Per me il 2 pesi e 2 misure non può esistere ed ecco perché spesso sono in disaccordo col “pensiero comune “ (e ne vado fiero eh). Sono 2 modi approcciarsi alle questioni inconciliabili a questo punto ed è facile travisare i discorsi altrui


Santo o meno, abbiamo un aggredito e un aggressore.
Che poi l'aggressore cerchi sempre di far passare la propria opera come "preventiva" è un discorso vecchio come il mondo e si chiama propaganda.
Perchè io posso anche tirarti le palline con la cerbottana, ma se tu ti alzi e mi pianti una rivoltellata in petto, sarai sempre tu nel torto.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Azz! Come mai il puritano Salvini ora sostiene questo drogato e non il pusher che gli passava le stecche da 50 testoni?
> È proprio vero che non c'è riconoscenza a questo mondo.


E a me che mi frega di salvini?  
A prescindere da Salvini che è un babbeo..mi pare normale che lo sostenga considerando che è un piccolo ingranaggio di una grande macchina politica che decide cosa fare e non fare …
Probabilmente sta morendo dentro


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Dai simo ma guarda la storia più che la distanza in linea retta... l'Ucraina 31 anni fa era Russia, tutta la popolazione sopra una certa parla russo. Con questo non voglio dire che Putin abbia ragione eh, chiariamo, ma bisogna contestualizzare... Sarebbe giusto aiutare Taiwan nel caso la Cina invadesse? Ti sentiresti "sicuro" se Marione Draghi supportasse Taiwan? Io no...sono guerre che non ci appartengono, con una lunghissima storia dietro... l'equilibrio lo tieni facendoti i fatti tuoi su guerre che non ti riguardano, imho.


Paradossalmente Taiwan è più importante dell’Ucraina che non serve praticamente a nulla in Europa


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Beh io non sono assolutamente per intervenire militarmente, ma fare pressioni in vario modo (sanzioni economiche all'invasore e aiuti indiretti all'invaso)
> Non si tratta di dare il segnale "non si invadono stati sovrani" visto che nella storia recente lo abbiamo fatto più volte noi occidentali, ma mantenere quell'equilibrio che ha mantenuto pace e benessere dalle nostre parti
> 
> E comunque l'Ucraina non è così lontana, come detto in un altro post Trieste-Leopoli è minore di Trieste-Reggio Calabria, non parliamo di medio oriente o sud America...


Diciamo che, come quasi sempre ( a discapito dei mentitori seriali) , soluzioni facili a problemi complessissimi non ce ne sono.

Comunque la si guardi, era impossibile chiuderla bene.

Semplicemente, la Russia doveva evitare questa invasione immotivata e totalmente gratuita.
Anche se avesse qualche mini-giustificazione ( che non perdo nemmeno tempo a cercarla io, perchè sarebbe fuorviante), di certo ha agito in modo incredibilmente sproporzionato.
E ormai la frittata è fatta, e tutto il casino ( sperando finisca bene) che abbiamo, e che avremo in futuro è e sarà a causa di una sciocca invasione russa

Una volta fatta la frittata, ripeto, non c'era soluzione ottimale.

Cosa dobbiamo fare?
Invadere la Russia? Direi di no.
Fare finta di nulla? qualcuno lo farebbe pure, io assolutamente no.
Dare sanzioni? E' quello che stiamo facendo, e avremo problemi pure noi per questa mossa.
Ma se avessimo dato sanzioni troppo leggere, sarebbe stato come non darle.

Quindi? che si fa? E' un casino, dai.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Dai simo ma guarda la storia più che la distanza in linea retta... l'Ucraina 31 anni fa era Russia, tutta la popolazione sopra una certa parla russo. Con questo non voglio dire che Putin abbia ragione eh, chiariamo, ma bisogna contestualizzare... Sarebbe giusto aiutare *Taiwan* nel caso la Cina invadesse? Ti sentiresti "sicuro" se Marione Draghi supportasse Taiwan? Io no...sono guerre che non ci appartengono, con una lunghissima storia dietro... l'equilibrio lo tieni facendoti i fatti tuoi su guerre che non ti riguardano, imho.


Quando ci sarà una crisi seria su Taiwan te ne accorgerai perchè scoppierà al 100% la terza guerra mondiale.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Santo o meno, abbiamo un aggredito e un aggressore.
> Che poi l'aggressore cerchi sempre di far passare la propria opera come "preventiva" è un discorso vecchio come il mondo e si chiama propaganda.
> Perchè io posso anche tirarti le palline con la cerbottana, ma se tu ti alzi e mi pianti una rivoltellata in petto, sarai sempre tu nel torto.


Ma questo chi lo nega? Il problema è che anche se l’aggressore fa schifo è un pazzo che sta esagerando, l’aggredito non diventa santo tout court. Questo contesto ( e non solo io)


----------



## Simo98 (16 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Dai simo ma guarda la storia più che la distanza in linea retta... l'*Ucraina 31 anni fa era Russia, tutta la popolazione sopra una certa parla russo*. Con questo non voglio dire che Putin abbia ragione eh, chiariamo, ma bisogna contestualizzare... Sarebbe giusto aiutare Taiwan nel caso la Cina invadesse? Ti sentiresti "sicuro" se Marione Draghi supportasse Taiwan? Io no...sono guerre che non ci appartengono, con una lunghissima storia dietro... l'equilibrio lo tieni facendoti i fatti tuoi su guerre che non ti riguardano, imho.



Quindi si deve accettare che uno stato invada un altro su base linguistica o di appartenenza nel recente passato? Secondo me no, non esiste nessuna contestualizzazione
Taiwan è diverso visto che non è riconosciuta (se non alcuni paesi) e non è altro che la situazione di 70 anni fa mai conclusasi ufficialmente, non è uno stato indipendente e riconosciuto da tutti


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

Vorrei fare una domanda a chi se la sente di rispondere.

Quesito semplice, per azzoppare economicamente la Russia, senza guerre militari o simili.

Sareste disposti anche soltanto a stare senza riscaldamento per un inverno?

Ci pensavo ieri sera, non è mica facile dire "si", anche se si tratterebbe di una mossa tutto sommato leggera paragonata all' orrore di una guerra.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vorrei fare una domanda a chi se la sente di rispondere.
> 
> Quesito semplice, per azzoppare economicamente la Russia, senza guerre militari o simili.
> 
> ...


Personalmente si, tra l'altro era da un po che volevo passare al pellet.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Personalmente si, tra l'altro era da un po che volevo passare al pellet.


Grazie trampusco, ma io intendevo ad un livello un po' più profondo ahah

LETTERALMENTE, stare senza riscaldamento.

Mettiamola cosi: tu saresti disposto a spendere soldi tuoi pur di non dare soldi alla Russia tramite la tua bolletta del metano.


----------



## Dexter (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vorrei fare una domanda a chi se la sente di rispondere.
> 
> Quesito semplice, per azzoppare economicamente la Russia, senza guerre militari o simili.
> 
> ...


Pazzo ma cosa dovrebbe fregare a me della guerra fra Russi,russofoni, russetti e russatori? Non scherziamo. Azzoppare la Russia? E chi sono, Biden? Trump? Io voglio andare a lavoro tranquillo. Vi fate coinvolgere come se fosse un problema vostro/nostro...


----------



## ignaxio (16 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sarò brutalmente onesto: i morti degli aggressori "contano" sempre di meno sul piatto dell'opinione pubblica.
> Uno potrebbe dirmi "perchè negli anni 40 si parla dell'assedio e della distruzione di Varsavia e non del bombardamento omicida di Dresda? Perchè si parla di Nanchino e non del bombardamento incendiario di Tokyo che ha ammazzato quasi un milione di persone?"
> E io ti rispondo: la dura vita dell'aggressore e del guerrafondaio.
> Quindi si, ci sono due pesi e due misure.


Ogni tanto dilla una cosa sbagliata eh.. 
concordo tutto.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vorrei fare una domanda a chi se la sente di rispondere.
> 
> Quesito semplice, per azzoppare economicamente la Russia, senza guerre militari o simili.
> 
> ...


Aspetta:
Un inverno al freddo, e la Russia torna a cuccia ed evitiamo la crisi?
Senza dubbio, ti dico di sì. Assolutamente.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Pazzo ma cosa dovrebbe fregare a me della guerra fra Russi,russofoni, russetti e russatori? Non scherziamo. Azzoppare la Russia? E chi sono, Biden? Trump? Io voglio andare a lavoro tranquillo. Vi fate coinvolgere come se fosse un problema vostro/nostro...


Beh, vedendo quanto ci tenevi alla "giustizia" anche in periodo covid, da te mi aspetto invece intransigenza verso questo genere di situazioni.

Guarda che capisco cosa vuoi dire, e non te lo contesto: chi si fa i caxxi suoi campa 100 anni si dice.

E anche io, nonostante condanni totalmente l' azione Russa, non è che piangevo in un angolo per la loro situazione ( siamo tutti egoisti in fondo, è biologia)

Però, quando poi Putin ha detto che avrebbe usato armi nucleari per intimidirci, per me, li ha superato la linea di cio' che è sopportabile e cosa no.

Mi pare strano che uno come te, accetti questa minaccia. Io non l' ho accettata.

L' ha sdoganata, sdoganata per sempre.


----------



## Dexter (16 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Quindi si deve accettare che uno stato invada un altro su base linguistica o di appartenenza nel recente passato? Secondo me no, non esiste nessuna contestualizzazione
> Taiwan è diverso visto che non è riconosciuta (se non alcuni paesi) e non è altro che la situazione di 70 anni fa mai conclusasi ufficialmente, non è uno stato indipendente e riconosciuto da tutti


Non é SOLO su base linguistica/appartenenza dai, non fare il finto tonto. Sono conflitti con una storia a sé, non si può non contestualizzare. Poi oh, se domani vedo Putin a Trieste sul cavallo con l'esercito alle spalle, avete ragione su tutto! Ma non mi pare


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Quindi si deve accettare che uno stato invada un altro su base linguistica o di appartenenza nel recente passato? Secondo me no, non esiste nessuna contestualizzazione
> Taiwan è diverso visto che non è riconosciuta (se non alcuni paesi) e non è altro che la situazione di 70 anni fa mai conclusasi ufficialmente, non è uno stato indipendente e riconosciuto da tutti


No ovvio. Dico solo che l’ucraina ha una condizione nazionale particolare. Su Crimea e dombas non dovrebbe mettere bocca, se il popolo russo non vuole essere Ucraina. E questo non giustifica comunque la guerra.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Aspetta:
> Un inverno al freddo, e la Russia torna a cuccia ed evitiamo la crisi?
> Senza dubbio, ti dico di sì. Assolutamente.


Si, assolutamente come l' hai intesa.

Tutto qui.

Solo curiosità in generale la mia, per vedere se siamo davvero stro**i, o se abbiamo solo paura di finire in un conflitto.

La tua è una risposta... generosa e non egoista.


----------



## Dexter (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, vedendo quanto ci tenevi alla "giustizia" anche in periodo covid, da te mi aspetto invece intransigenza verso questo genere di situazioni.
> 
> Guarda che capisco cosa vuoi dire, e non te lo contesto: chi si fa i caxxi suoi campa 100 anni si dice.
> 
> ...


Dici bene, nel periodo covid era proprio la mia sfera privata, la mia libertà ed il mio potere decisionale ad essere toccato. In questa guerra, PER ORA (e spero per sempre), le uniche mie preoccupazioni sono legate al rincaro carburante e alla poca roba Gazprom che detenevo in portafoglio (spicci per fortuna). La minaccia della nucleare in testa ce l' avremo per tutta la vita pazzo, fa parte del "vivere nel 2000", come quando nell'antichità avevano una paura tremenda delle eclissi o secoli fa della peste...


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Dici bene, nel periodo covid era proprio la mia sfera privata, la mia libertà ed il mio potere decisionale ad essere toccato. In questa guerra, PER ORA (e spero per sempre), le uniche mie preoccupazioni sono legate al rincaro carburante e alla poca roba Gazprom che detenevo in portafoglio (spicci per fortuna). La minaccia della nucleare in testa ce l' avremo per tutta la vita pazzo, fa parte del "vivere nel 2000", come quando nell'antichità avevano una paura tremenda delle eclissi o secoli fa della peste...


Ok, e non giudico nessuno, vedi tu cosa fare della tua vita.

Ma tu, come hai ammesso, qualsiasi cosa accada, l' importante è che non tocchi la tua sfera privata.

E ripeto, non essendo tu ( spero ) un criminale, fai benissimo a fare ciò che ti pare.

Ma non puoi però, pretendere, che pure chi ha in mano poteri decisionali affidati dal popolo in maniera democratica ( sperando non siano tutti dei fetenti) veda il mondo dal punto di vista "egoistico" come lo vedi tu.

Non so se mi sono spiegato.

L' Ucraina è alle porte dell' Europa, è democratica come noi ( si lo so, ma è una democrazia giovanissima, lasciali sbagliare), ha 40 milioni di abitanti.

Chi ha i ruoli di comando nelle democrazie occidentali, non può e non deve assolutamente fare finta di niente.

Può farlo il singolo cittadino, ma non le istituzioni.

Quanto successo, potenzialmente può cambiare la storia,

Sono 70 anni che il nostro problema più grosso era scegliere il ristorante giusto o dove andare in vacanza (estremizzo), questo attacco russo può far correre il rischio di "uccidere" il nostro benessere.

Non è roba da poco.


----------



## Andris (16 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vuoi che ti dica che ammazzare civili è sbagliato da ogni parte?
> Io te lo dico anche, ma è talmente lapalissiano che voler fare sempre, ad ogni costo del benaltrismo, del voler dire "ah guarda anche gli altri lo fanno" lo trovo estremamente tedioso.
> E se l'obiettivo è arrivare a dire "russia e ucraina sono entrambi colpevoli a proprio modo" mi dispiace ma è una visione che mi vede non contrario, di più.


quando ho un un po' di tempo farò un post apposito sulla storia contemporanea ucraina, non quella degli ultimi venti giorni, e allora si potrà constatare quante responsabilità ha l'Ucraina da tanti anni
poi uno è libero di pensare che siano povere vittime di un gesto folle d'altra epoca, almeno però sapere per chi si tifa o si supporta a seconda di che espressione vogliamo usare
io sono solito confrontarmi con tutti, anche se molti hanno scoperto qualche giorno fa dove si trova l'Ucraina


----------



## ignaxio (16 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Pazzo ma cosa dovrebbe fregare a me della guerra fra Russi,russofoni, russetti e russatori? Non scherziamo. Azzoppare la Russia? E chi sono, Biden? Trump? Io voglio andare a lavoro tranquillo. Vi fate coinvolgere come se fosse un problema vostro/nostro...


Mettiamola così: nel nostro paesello da 50 abitanti arriva uno omone dal paese di fianco e si inc**la il primo abitante della strada e poi il secondo. Poi si avvicina e si inc**la uno a pochi metri da dove vivi. 

È plausibile eh quest’ultimo chieda aiuto a quelli del paese?
È plausibile che gli altri abitanti si preoccupano e cerchino di fermalo? È che non ragionino del tipo “ah ma non lo sta facendo a me”
È plausibile che qualcuno lo difenda?

è plausibile che a questi abitanti frega meno se la stessa cosa succede in un altra città lontana?

Io direi di sì


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, assolutamente come l' hai intesa.
> 
> Tutto qui.
> 
> ...


Ma scongiurare una crisi in cambio di un inverno al freddo? Ma a che due ti dico. È un piccolo sacrificio che posso fare. Certo se però poi si mettono insieme carenze energetiche, prezzi folli, benzina incomparabile poi penso cui prodest? Chi me lo fa fare? Capisci?


----------



## vota DC (16 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Non so se potrebbe nascere un conflitto che va sulle lunghe in Europa, con tutte le pressioni del caso in patria e all'estero. Si può fare in Afghanistan di cui non interessa nessuno, ma non in Ucraina che è a due passi da noi (la distanza Trieste-Leopoli è inferiore a Trieste-Reggio calabria!)
> O adesso la Russia fa tabula rasa o ne rimarrà invischiata per troppo tempo


Leopoli infatti è Polonia. È dell'Ucraina per un regalino di Hitler. Gli ucraini hanno persino continuato la tradizione nazista impedendo ai polacchi della zona di parlare la lingua. Quella zona andrebbe restituita alla Polonia, tanto non ci sono russi in quel fronte e non oserebbero attaccare le truppe NATO una volta lì.


----------



## Dexter (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok, e non giudico nessuno, vedi tu cosa fare della tua vita.
> 
> Ma tu, come hai ammesso, qualsiasi cosa accada, l' importante è che non tocchi la tua sfera privata.
> 
> ...


Si certo, é chiaro. Ma la mia visione é egoistica anche lì: Draghi dovrebbe prima pensare alla tutela dei propri cittadini, dunque rimanendo completamente neutrale. Per evitare rincari che complichino la vita al popolo e soprattutto per evitare che diventi l'Italia un "nemico" militare di qualcuno.
Lancio una provocazione: se ci fosse la certezza che con l'annessione dell'intera Ucraina alla Russia, e mettiamoci anche Finlandia e Moldavia, si scongiurasse una guerra nucleare...per chi fareste il tifo? Per il nostro tumore praticamente certo + tiroide buggata di vostro figlio che deve ancora nascere, o per quel pazzo di Putin? L'ho buttata lì eh...


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma scongiurare una crisi in cambio di un inverno al freddo? Ma a che due ti dico. È un piccolo sacrificio che posso fare. Certo se però poi si mettono insieme carenze energetiche, prezzi folli, benzina incomparabile poi penso cui prodest? Chi me lo fa fare? Capisci?


Io invece sono disposto a pagare di più qualcosa, se serve a punire chi ha incasinato il mondo.
Dico sul serio.

Detto questo, darei la pena di morte agli sciacalli che invece ci stanno speculando.

Ora pare che tutto il mondo fosse dipendente da cio' che importiamo da Russia e Ucraina.

100% grano italiano su ogni busta di plastica, di qualsiasi prodotto, e dopo 1 settimana raddoppiano i prezzi perchè c'è la crisi in Ucraina.
Da bruciare in piazza.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok, e non giudico nessuno, vedi tu cosa fare della tua vita.
> 
> Ma tu, come hai ammesso, qualsiasi cosa accada, l' importante è che non tocchi la tua sfera privata.
> 
> ...


Attenzione però.
L’ucraina è sovrana di ma non certo democratica come noi, ma non scherziamo proprio.

secondo poi chi governa e i potenti del mondo tutti, hanno da badare a 7 miliardi di persone e le guerre e gli stermini al giorno d’oggi andrebbero evitare in OGNI MANIERA POSSIBILE. La realtà e il pragmatismo vincono sempre sul mondo della Mulino Bianco , passami l’espressione.
Questo attacco russo cambia gli equilibri geopolitici ma fino ad un certo punto. Io credo che a volte andiate un po’ oltre con la fantasia


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Mettiamola così: nel nostro paesello da 50 abitanti arriva uno omone dal paese di fianco e si inc**la il primo abitante della strada e poi il secondo. Poi si avvicina e si inc**la uno a pochi metri da dove vivi.
> 
> È plausibile eh quest’ultimo chieda aiuto a quelli del paese?
> È plausibile che gli altri abitanti si preoccupano e cerchino di fermalo? È che non ragionino del tipo “ah ma non lo sta facendo a me”
> ...


Mah..a me sembra che questo esempio non c’entro assolutamente nulla con la questione. Stai semplificando all’ennesima potenza una questione di una gravità eccezionale. Non credi?


----------



## Dexter (16 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Mettiamola così: nel nostro paesello da 50 abitanti arriva uno omone dal paese di fianco e si inc**la il primo abitante della strada e poi il secondo. Poi si avvicina e si inc**la uno a pochi metri da dove vivi.
> 
> È plausibile eh quest’ultimo chieda aiuto a quelli del paese?
> È plausibile che gli altri abitanti si preoccupano e cerchino di fermalo? È che non ragionino del tipo “ah ma non lo sta facendo a me”
> ...


É tutto plausibile, ma infatti io non voglio convincere nessuno a pensarla come me. Sto esponendo il mio punto di vista (che é anche quello di tanti altri). Semplicemente faccio fatica a capire chi si impunta sulla politica, sul principio, sullo stato sovrano...con il rischio della nucleare sulla capoccia,tutto qua.


----------



## Milanoide (16 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Leopoli infatti è Polonia. È dell'Ucraina per un regalino di Hitler. Gli ucraini hanno persino continuato la tradizione nazista impedendo ai polacchi della zona di parlare la lingua. Quella zona andrebbe restituita alla Polonia, tanto non ci sono russi in quel fronte e non oserebbero attaccare le truppe NATO una volta lì.


Però allora bisognerebbe restituire alla Germania quelle parti ora polacche e che della Prussia erano una parte importante... Non si finisce più


----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2022)

Non so voi ma io più vedo 'sta guerra e più rido del mondo occidentale, pensate solo che stiamo (a me non l'ha chiesto nessuno il parere) rifornendo di armi un paese facendo una guerra di supporto per favorire un paese che non è né Europa né NATO né nulla, questo perché possiamo fare solo questo tipo di guerra altrimenti il nostro nemico terribilissimo la sgancia per davvero.
Più vedo questo e più mi vien da ridere, facciamo la guerra senza andare in guerra e nel frattempo vendiamo armi perché tanto possiamo solo DIFENDERE in quanto paese nato, le armi se le vendi è pace, come se mangi l'uva nel vigneto non è rubare, giusto?
Ma a voi non fa ridere? nel frattempo ci aspettiamo la guerra in casa ma non siamo entrati nel conflitto, strana guerra eh? vedo solo un paese, l'Ucraina, che è stato il luogo di scontro perfetto per arrivare al conflitto codardo, tramite sanzioni e rifornimento continuo, del resto tra americani, uk, Francia e co abbiamo gente che vuole farci vedere la propria granduer, ma allora, dico io, perché non vanno ad attaccarli direttamente? troppo freddo? dissenteria? i soldati moriranno mentre si calano le braghe come negli anni 40? paura di finire male?
Ma dico io, ma lo vedete che l'Ucraina oltre a non avere una classe politica capace e quindi perfetta per fare da marionetta sfigata, è semplicemente vittima di tutto perché senza alcun potere o ruolo? loro sono vittime anche dei propri politicanti che comunque hanno portato avanti la guerriglia per 8 anni, ovviamente non ci sono né buoni né cattivi, ci sono solo quelli che si bevono tutto e non si accorgono che sono stati messi lì per portare avanti la narrativa dell'Ucraina paese da aiutare e difendere, come se la guerra non potesse finire subito e dovesse durare finché dovrà, se in Ucraina ci fosse stato un fantoccio filorusso e nessuno avesse chiesto di entrare nella Ue o Nato oggi non ci sarebbe nessuno scontro o guerra codarda di supporto e propagandistica, invece tutti gli attori stanno recitando bene la loro parte, in primis il Zelensky che pare il conte Mascetti dei bei tempi.
Se Putin dice che le sanzioni sarebbero state portate comunque un pelo tendo a credergli, sono state troppo immediate e quindi sapevano già tutto da un pezzo, sapevano che avrebbe attaccato e sapevano di essere andati oltre per poi approfittare di quello che è oggi lo scontro e il nemico comune mondiale da indebolire senza attaccarlo direttamente.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si certo, é chiaro. Ma la mia visione é egoistica anche lì: Draghi dovrebbe prima pensare alla tutela dei propri cittadini, dunque rimanendo completamente neutrale. Per evitare rincari che complichino la vita al popolo e soprattutto per evitare che diventi l'Italia un "nemico" militare di qualcuno.
> Lancio una provocazione: se ci fosse la certezza che con l'annessione dell'intera Ucraina alla Russia, e mettiamoci anche Finlandia e Moldavia, si scongiurasse una guerra nucleare...per chi fareste il tifo? Per il nostro tumore praticamente certo + tiroide buggata di vostro figlio che deve ancora nascere, o per quel pazzo di Putin? L'ho buttata lì eh...



Sincero? Prenderei il rischio di fermarlo.
Almeno, penso adesso. 
Pero' bisognerebbe trovarcisi per giurartelo.

Diverso, se fosse un' annessione pacifica, chiaramente, li mi fregherebbe meno di un tubo.

Ma per me, non esiste che uno venga dirmi o mi lasci fare o ti ammazzo, va contro ogni mio principio.

Anche perchè, se fosse uno scenario realistico, poi questo ogni volta che vuole qualcosa da te, usa la stessa mossa.

Ne viene che va fermato sul nascere, costi quel che costi.
Anche solo per non creare precedenti.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io invece sono disposto a pagare di più qualcosa, se serve a punire chi ha incasinato il mondo.
> Dico sul serio.
> 
> Detto questo, darei la pena di morte agli sciacalli che invece ci stanno speculando.
> ...


Questo è il grave problema. Ci stanno lucrando tutti sulle nostre spalle.

Però ribadisco che estreme sanzioni che vessano noi stessi hanno poco senso per salvare l’ucraina che tanto non sarà salvata.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Però allora bisognerebbe restituire alla Germania quelle parti ora polacche e che della Prussia erano una parte importante... Non si finisce più


Ma questo è un problema di più parti e tanta gente di etnia diversa si trova incastrata in uno stato che non vuole. E questa è una costante in Ucraina. Quando crei obbrobri politici così, crei solo tensioni. Tipo il Kosovo con la Serbia


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo è il grave problema. Ci stanno lucrando tutti sulle nostre spalle.
> 
> Però ribadisco che estreme sanzioni che vessano noi stessi hanno poco senso per salvare l’ucraina che tanto non sarà salvata.


Le sanzioni non sono per salvare l' Ucraina.

L' Ucraina verrà aiutata come stiamo facendo, ma la lasceremo al suo destino ( nella migliore delle ipotesi)

Le sanzioni non sono per salvare l' Ucraina, ma è l' unico modo che non sia militare, per PUNIRE l' aggressore.


----------



## ignaxio (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mah..a me sembra che questo esempio non c’entro assolutamente nulla con la questione. Stai semplificando all’ennesima potenza una questione di una gravità eccezionale. Non credi?


No, ma è un esempio di come non e
È corretto ragionare del tipo 
-finché non capita a me (non attacca la nato)
-Zelensky si lamenta sempre bisogna che si arrenda 
-stiamone fuori
-se reagiamo ci butta l’atomica in testa


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> No, ma è un esempio di come non e
> È corretto ragionare del tipo
> -finché non capita a me (non attacca la nato)
> -Zelensky si lamenta sempre bisogna che si arrenda
> ...


Va beh ma finchè uno ammette essere egoista (non vuole morire perlomeno), come fanno tanti qui nel forum, anche se non sono d' accordo con loro per me è un' opinione totalmente accettabile.
Ci sta.

La cosa che contesto in generale, è credere che noi, se fossimo attaccati da qualcuno e soli, non faremmo tale e quale a quello che fa l' Ucraina.
Chiederemmo aiuto in maniera disperata, ma ne sono sicuro al 100 % proprio.

Ma perchè è normalissimo farlo.


----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo è il grave problema. Ci stanno lucrando tutti sulle nostre spalle.
> 
> Però ribadisco che estreme sanzioni che vessano noi stessi hanno poco senso per salvare l’ucraina che tanto non sarà salvata.


Gli stanno dando delle armi per far durare di più la guerra, lo sanno anche loro che prima o poi cadrà.
Altro che negoziati di pace...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Come può ?
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1947



Ah non lo so. Io sono morto di f nel DNA.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Gli stanno dando delle armi per far durare di più la guerra, lo sanno anche loro che prima o poi cadrà.
> Altro che negoziati di pace...


Ti do un altro punto di vista:

Gli Ucraini si sarebbero difesi anche con i fucili soltanto se necessario.

Difendersi per difendersi, che male c'è a dargli i mezzi migliori per provare a farlo?
Vedono che glieli diamo, e loro ne vogliono sempre di più, PER DIFENDERE LA LORO VITA E LA LORO CASA


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Gli stanno dando delle armi per far durare di più la guerra, lo sanno anche loro che prima o poi cadrà.
> Altro che negoziati di pace...



Più armi vengono usate più serve produrne nuove, più si guadagna.


----------



## Dexter (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sincero? Prenderei il rischio di fermarlo.
> Almeno, penso adesso.
> Pero' bisognerebbe trovarcisi per giurartelo.
> 
> ...


Io non ho ideologie tanto forti da mettere a rischio la mia stessa vita per esse... darei anche il Molise a Vladimiro, con tanto di scuse.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Io non ho ideologie tanto forti da mettere a rischio la mia stessa vita per esse... darei anche il Molise a Vladimiro, con tanto di scuse.


Ma quindi esiste?


----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va beh ma finchè uno ammette essere egoista (non vuole morire perlomeno), come fanno tanti qui nel forum, anche se non sono d' accordo con loro per me è un' opinione totalmente accettabile.
> Ci sta.
> 
> La cosa che contesto in generale, è credere che noi, se fossimo attaccati da qualcuno e soli, non faremmo tale e quale a quello che fa l' Ucraina.
> ...


Impossibile e sai perché? perché qui c'è ricchezza e chi ha ricchezza non verrà mai attaccato, il capitalismo buono ci difende dai cattivi che vogliono farci la guerra e deve difendere la ricchezza nel senso di asset, capitali, aziende, banche (non i cittadini), si difendono sempre gli interessi a discapito dei civili, se i civili non valgono nulla o il paese è terra di nessuno ben vengano le guerre se c'è un interesse di fondo (colpire Putin).
L'Ucraina è il nulla, hai voglia se si divertono ora, armi, rifornimenti, grandi discorsi, non c'è nulla là, non c'è ricchezza, anche la Jugoslavia è stata messa a ferro e fuoco negli anni 90 e sai perché? perché non c'era nulla ed era un po' troppo grandicella e vicina, perché assieme ancora oggi non fanno il Pil dell'Emilia o del Veneto, perché avevano musulmani, erano filorussi, sporchi, cattivi, nazionalisti e sovranisti, la guerra si fa sì ma non non dove c'è la ricchezza vera.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Io non ho ideologie tanto forti da mettere a rischio la mia stessa vita per esse... darei anche il Molise a Vladimiro, con tanto di scuse.


Comunque battute a parte, Putin non sta portando via il Molise all' Ucraina.

Ma sta portando via Lombardia e Veneto ( le zone del Donbass sono le più ricche)


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Le sanzioni non sono per salvare l' Ucraina.
> 
> L' Ucraina verrà aiutata come stiamo facendo, ma la lasceremo al suo destino ( nella migliore delle ipotesi)
> 
> Le sanzioni non sono per salvare l' Ucraina, ma è l' unico modo che non sia militare, per PUNIRE l' aggressore.


Si ma ad un certo punto non si può continuare. In primis perché crolliamo noi. Voglio vedere fino a che punto possiamo arrivare


----------



## Milanoide (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No ovvio. Dico solo che l’ucraina ha una condizione nazionale particolare. Su Crimea e dombas non dovrebbe mettere bocca, se il popolo russo non vuole essere Ucraina. E questo non giustifica comunque la guerra.


Se si volevano tutelare le minoranze una via pacifica la si poteva trovare. Se solo vi fosse stata la volontà e le condizioni.
Una pulizia etnica pacifica.
Sei russo? Ti senti oppresso? Passa di là. Un oligarca anziché 10 mega yacht farà tante casette nuove in Russia per i nuovi arrivati.
Oh, lì c'è un sacco di spazio.
Ma c'è troppa acrimonia decennale.
L'Ucraina alla Russia gliela ha fatta purgare fin dall'inizio dell'Unione Sovietica. Evidentemente una parte degli ucraini i russi non li ha mai retti.
Putin dice siamo una cosa sola e Ucraina non esiste? 
Cosa? Permetti che io possa avere una identità?
Permetti che dopo 20 anni di democrazia pur imperfetta non voglia più tornare indietro? E tu cosa dici? Io sono tua? Ti appartengo?
Quindi mutatis mutandi giustifichiamo i femminicidi quando veniamo lasciati?
Nessuno santifica gli ucraini. Chiunque conosca le vicissitudini delle genti che vivono sui confini sa che ci si nutre di bieco nazionalismo.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sincero? Prenderei il rischio di fermarlo.
> Almeno, penso adesso.
> Pero' bisognerebbe trovarcisi per giurartelo.
> 
> ...


È un tuo parere che rispetto ma non condivido.
Non è più giusto però del mio che non farei altro per evitare una guerra mondiale.
Per me è già tanto anche troppo quello che stiano facendo


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Impossibile e sai perché? perché qui c'è ricchezza e chi ha ricchezza non verrà mai attaccato, il capitalismo buono ci difende dai cattivi che vogliono farci la guerra e deve difendere la ricchezza nel senso di asset, capitali, aziende, banche (non i cittadini), si difendono sempre gli interessi a discapito dei civili, se i civili non valgono nulla o il paese è terra di nessuno ben vengano le guerre se c'è un interesse di fondo (colpire Putin).
> L'Ucraina è il nulla, hai voglia se si divertono ora, armi, rifornimenti, grandi discorsi, non c'è nulla là, non c'è ricchezza, anche la Jugoslavia è stata messa a ferro e fuoco negli anni 90 e sai perché? perché non c'era nulla ed era un po' troppo grandicella e vicina, perché assieme ancora oggi non fanno il Pil dell'Emilia o del Veneto, perché avevano musulmani, erano filorussi, sporchi, cattivi, nazionalisti e sovranisti, la guerra si fa sì ma non non dove c'è la ricchezza vera.


Tu giovi del fatto che sei nato dalla parte giusta pero', scommetto che ne "approfitti" ( come tutti noi) da che sei al mondo.

Non sputare ogni volta nel piatto dove hai sempre mangiato ( e mangiato alla grande).


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va beh ma finchè uno ammette essere egoista (non vuole morire perlomeno), come fanno tanti qui nel forum, anche se non sono d' accordo con loro per me è un' opinione totalmente accettabile.
> Ci sta.
> 
> La cosa che contesto in generale, è credere che noi, se fossimo attaccati da qualcuno e soli, non faremmo tale e quale a quello che fa l' Ucraina.
> ...


Con la differenza che noi facciamo parte della nato e di un sistema determinato. Fortunati a nascere nella parte giusta del mondo? Forse si
Ma anche noi abbiamo avuto la nostra parte di disastri nella nostra storia.


----------



## Dexter (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque battute a parte, Putin non sta portando via il Molise all' Ucraina.
> 
> Ma sta portando via Lombardia e Veneto ( le zone del Donbass sono le più ricche)


Com é che dicono gli inglesi? Non é la mia tazza di the? Qualcosa del genere, probabilmente lo sto anche utilizzando fuori contesto ... l'Ucraina cristo santo, ma quand é che il mondo é diventato così "umanitario" (ce l' ho con i governi, non con te!)? Mah... Che é il Molise d Europa si può dire però


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque battute a parte, Putin non sta portando via il Molise all' Ucraina.
> 
> Ma sta portando via Lombardia e Veneto ( le zone del Donbass sono le più ricche)


Loro non vogliono essere ucraini però. Questo conta. Eccome


----------



## vota DC (16 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Però allora bisognerebbe restituire alla Germania quelle parti ora polacche e che della Prussia erano una parte importante... Non si finisce più


I tedeschi da lì sono andati via del tutto decenni fa. I polacchi sono stati espulsi a milioni ma una buona parte è lì tuttora con status di cittadini di serie b, tra l'altro peggiorato con le recenti leggi linguistiche di cui si parlava tanto dei russofoni perché ci ha marciato Putin ma in realtà ha colpito anche polacchi, ungheresi e romeni....la cosa più assurda è che incensano l'ucraina patria dei diritti civili (?????) mentre mettono in croce Orban perché ha proibito la diffusione di film e foto che raffigurano atti omosessuali espliciti tra minorenni......eh in Germania è uguale e penso anche in Italia sia chiamata pedopornografia ma i tedeschi volevano creare una specie di valvola di sfogo per i pedofili secondo me.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È un tuo parere che rispetto ma non condivido.
> Non è più giusto però del mio che non farei altro per evitare una guerra mondiale.
> Per me è già tanto anche troppo quello che stiano facendo


Tu hai paura di una guerra nucleare giusto? ( e chi non ce l' ha !!)

Quindi se tanto mi da tanto, significa che in cuor tuo credi veramente ci sia questo rischio, significa che credi veramente esista un folle e spietato essere che in qualsiasi momento può mettere fine alla civiltà come la conosciamo in maniera quasi definitiva.

Io con uno cosi, non riuscirei a conviverci, dormirei con un occhio aperto sempre. 
Se davvero credi sia capace di farlo, eh.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Se si volevano tutelare le minoranze una via pacifica la si poteva trovare. Se solo vi fosse stata la volontà e le condizioni.
> Una pulizia etnica pacifica.
> Sei russo? Ti senti oppresso? Passa di là. Un oligarca anziché 10 mega yacht farà tante casette nuove in Russia per i nuovi arrivati.
> Oh, lì c'è un sacco di spazio.
> ...


Il discorso è troppo ampio per ridurlo e banalizzarlo così. L’ucraina così come è un errore politico anche se non vi piace ammetterlo.
Questo comunque non giustifica questa guerra che non ha giustificazioni (meglio ripeterlo se no mi date del filo putin)


----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tu giovi del fatto che sei nato dalla parte giusta pero', scommetto che ne "approfitti" ( come tutti noi) da che sei al mondo.
> 
> Non sputare ogni volta nel piatto dove hai sempre mangiato ( e mangiato alla grande).


Non vuol dire nulla perché pur essendo nato nella parte giusta e bianco posso tranquillamente dire che le guerre fatte dai cosiddetti alleati o buoni non hanno mai avuto senso alcuno e hanno solamente portato problemi ad altri paesi, per questioni geopolitiche o per interessi superiori che non erano i miei visto che da sempre il popolo viene bypassato proprio dalla politica che dovrebbe essere la garanzia, sovranista e nazionalista di poter fare gli interessi prima dell'Italia rispetto a quelli finanziari e burocratici europei.
Dal momento che gli interessi italiani non coincidono con gli interessi miei, di un italiano, vedo il problema e lo dico pure, non ringrazio nulla ma mi schifo quando si fa finta di portare la democrazia nel mondo solo per interessi e per giocare con la vita delle persone che stanno in paesi sbagliati, poveri, dove non c'è ricchezza e quindi attaccabili o influenzabili col virus buono, quello finanziario, quello che la propaganda addolcisce ogni volta per far passare una narrativa giusta pure quando inviamo armi spacciandole per aiuti umanitari.
Allora io continuerò a ragionare con la mia testa senza bermi tutte le sciocchezze europeiste o perbeniste che cambieranno di tanto la nostra dimensione, la nostra tranquillità, già oggi stiamo cambiando, pensate all'Italia tra 50 anni, con le politiche europeiste e assistenzialiste attuali, sarà uno schifo, amico mio.


----------



## Simo98 (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che noi facciamo parte della nato e di un sistema determinato. Fortunati a nascere nella parte giusta del mondo? Forse si
> Ma anche noi *abbiamo avuto la nostra parte di disastri nella nostra storia*.


A proposito di questo sono convinto che per tutti quegli stati con un passato di nazione sottomessa ad altre forze (esempio Ucraina) sarebbe necessario che arrivino da soli alla stabilità e democrazia, mediante secoli di instabilità, guerre, governi totalitari e liberali
Ovviamente non si può fare, ma ritengo che non sia possibile realisticamente far giungere un popolo a ideali come la democrazia e pace (che sono principi di società evolute e mature ) dall'oggi al domani
Noi occidentali ci abbiamo messo secoli, un'eccezione strabiliante sono gli USA, ma per il semplice fatto che la popolazione autoctona è stata fatta sparire, o questa nazione così forte non sarebbe mai esistita


----------



## __king george__ (16 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tu hai paura di una guerra nucleare giusto? ( e chi non ce l' ha !!)
> 
> Quindi se tanto mi da tanto, significa che in cuor tuo credi veramente ci sia questo rischio, significa che credi veramente esista un folle e spietato essere che in qualsiasi momento può mettere fine alla civiltà come la conosciamo in maniera quasi definitiva.
> 
> ...


Io intanto ho paura della guerra in se. Io aborro la guerra in se e si mi fa paura. Una guerra mondiale è devastante, soprattutto oggi. E il rischio del nucleare sarebbe abbastanza alto, inutile negarlo.
Io sono per gli equilibri, tutti sono capaci di usare l’atomica, al mondo ci sono un sacco di folli e dittatori purtroppo è ci devi convivere. Prima con questa persona con cui non puoi convivere, ci hai fatto affari per 20 anni.

Aggiungo inoltre, che se ci fosse la guerra e toccasse a me andare, diserterei in 10 secondi senza neanche pensarci. Non mi va di morire per roba in cui non credo e “mi avete trascinato”. (Uso un plurale generico)


----------



## ilPresidente (16 Marzo 2022)

Rispetto il parere di tutti. Ho letto molto. Mi fido della storia e di chi conosce e ha attuato politiche internazionali serie ed é stato in grado di disinnescare tante situazioni pericolose con la diplomazia, più o meno evidente. La stampa e i media italiani - scusate - mi fanno venire il vomito, tranne poche eccezioni. Purtroppo nel nostro paese ci sono incompetenza e ignoranza in persone che ricoprono ruoli istituzionali. Il mio consiglio é quello di capire. Condanniamo la guerra e l’invasione, ma la priorità é finire la guerra. Ogni giorno di guerra in più significa morti ucraini e anche russi: tanti innocenti soffrono e muoiono, tanti russi sparano e muoiono senza avere coscienza di cosa stiano facendo di terribile. 
dovremmo analizzare cosa accade partendo da ciò che è accaduto al termine della seconda guerra mondiale.ci piaccia o meno senza carrarmati russi che entrano in Germania e sfondarono le linee tedesche oggi la storia sarebbe diversa. Negli anni due grandi superpotenze con visioni politiche diverse ci sono comunque sempre contrapposte… Ora che esiste un’Europa più o meno unita è giusto rivendichi un ruolo affinché non scoppi una guerra sul suolo europeo, così come Russia e Stati Uniti non tollererebbero guerre sul loro suolo. Ricordiamo tutti che l’ONU non è il patto Atlantico, e l’Europa dovrebbe avere un ruolo proprio in questo scacchiere. In tutti questi anni, dobbiamo ammetterlo, dietro impulso degli Stati Uniti, in tante parti del mondo si sono combattute guerre in dirette indirette tra le due superpotenze. Invito tutti ad ascoltare Sui vari siti di streaming di considerazioni storico e politiche del professor Orsini. Forse non tutti sanno che nel 2021 ci sono stati state TRE grandissime esercitazioni su chiari SCENARI di guerra sul suolo ucraino, con il coinvolgimento di tantissimi paesi facenti parte del blocco Atlantico o amici dello stesso. Putin sbaglia. Lo condanno fermamente. Odio e disprezzo la guerra. Se però vogliamo uscirne vivi da questo conflitto dobbiamo imparare a capire le ragioni profonde che lo hanno mosso.il professor Orsini aveva parlato al Senato mesi prima dell’attacco russo, indicando a gran voce che questo sarebbe avvenuto sicuramente. Lo stesso fecero membri del consiglio russo.non serviva essere membro della CIA per avere certe informazioni e capire come si sarebbe mossa inevitabilmente la Russia di fronte a certi scenari.mi chiedo che cosa avrebbe fatto il presidente gli Stati Uniti sei Messico avesse deciso di allearsi con la Russia avrebbe permesso esercitazioni militari russe al confine con gli Stati Uniti paventando l’idea di costruire delle basi rosse sul territorio messicano. Ci sono limiti politici che non si sono mai valicati e mai si dovrebbero valicare, limiti stabiliti in seguito alla fine della seconda guerra mondiale, e ci sono nervi scoperti causati dall’ingerenza americana in Siria, Afghanistan, ed altre parti del mondo… Una soluzione potrebbe essere ripercorrere gli accordi segreti stabiliti tra Kennedy e Krusciov durante la crisi cubana che ha coinvolto lo stanziamento missilistico in Turchia.ma questa volta a posto il presidente americano ci dovrebbe essere il presidente dell’Unione Europea. Lo spazio per muoversi politicamente c’è , bisogna però evitare eroismi e incompetenza, per iniziare evitare altre dichiarazioni stupide. Personalmente non penso ad un’invasione russa all’Europa. Semplicemente credo si voglia ristabilire l’equilibrio precedente e questa deve essere l’occasione per l’europea di stabilire delle regole proprie aldilà delle volontà del Pentagono o della Nato.non ci devono essere ingerenze sul suolo europeo perché la pelle che rischiamo è la nostra.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> A proposito di questo sono convinto che per tutti quegli stati con un passato di nazione sottomessa ad altre forze (esempio Ucraina) sarebbe necessario che arrivino da soli alla stabilità e democrazia, mediante secoli di instabilità, guerre, governi totalitari e liberali
> Ovviamente non si può fare, ma ritengo che non sia possibile realisticamente far giungere un popolo a ideali come la democrazia e pace (che sono principi di società evolute e mature ) dall'oggi al domani
> Noi occidentali ci abbiamo messo secoli, un'eccezione strabiliante sono gli USA, ma per il semplice fatto che la popolazione autoctona è stata fatta sparire, o questa nazione così forte non sarebbe mai esistita


Sono d’accordo. Ma come dici tu difficilmente si può fare


----------



## wildfrank (16 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mi sa che i Maya volevano scrivere 2022


Più facile che siamo nella fine dei tempi, Matteo 24, Luca 21, Marco 13. Anzi, direi al termine della fine dei tempi.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

*@__king george__ e @hakaishin, siete già stati richiamati stamattina.

Mettetevi in ignore. 
Alla prossima ban per entrambi.*


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io intanto ho paura della guerra in se. Io aborro la guerra in se e si mi fa paura. Una guerra mondiale è devastante, soprattutto oggi. E il rischio del nucleare sarebbe abbastanza alto, inutile negarlo.
> Io sono per gli equilibri, tutti sono capaci di usare l’atomica, al mondo ci sono un sacco di folli e dittatori purtroppo è ci devi convivere. Prima con questa persona con cui non puoi convivere, ci hai fatto affari per 20 anni.
> 
> Aggiungo inoltre, che se ci fosse la guerra e toccasse a me andare, diserterei in 10 secondi senza neanche pensarci. Non mi va di morire per roba in cui non credo e “mi avete trascinato”. (Uso un plurale generico)


Hai pagato migliaia di euro in tasse, abbiamo pagato migliaia di euro in tasse per mantenere l' apparato militare sia nostro che la NATO.

Non siamo noi che dobbiamo andare eventualmente a farci valere da quel punto di vista, ma PROFESSIONISTI che HANNO SCELTO quella vita.

Non so se mi spiego, anche perché io non sono per nulla patriottico, anzi.
Nemmeno io voglio andare al fronte.
A fare cosa poi? Lo scemo probabilmente.

Sono solo sensibile alle minacce e all' arroganza, e al tentativo di intimidazione.

Spendiamo miliardi per proteggerci?
Bene, ci hanno minacciato, proprio l'occasione dove c è necessità di protezione.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai pagato migliaia di euro in tasse, abbiamo pagato migliaia di euro in tasse per mantenere l' apparato militare sia nostro che la NATO.
> 
> Non siamo noi che dobbiamo andare eventualmente a farci valere da quel punto di vista, ma PROFESSIONISTI che HANNO SCELTO quella vita.
> 
> ...


Non sono d’accordo lo sai.
Anche perché per me non ha senso reagire ad una provocazione con una guerra. Mi sembra un metodo un po’ da mafioso tipico della mia terra


----------



## __king george__ (16 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

*B-A-S-T-A*


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non sono d’accordo lo sai.
> Anche perché per me non ha senso reagire ad una provocazione con una guerra. Mi sembra un metodo un po’ da mafioso tipico della mia terra


A me il fare mafioso pare l' abbia avuto nettamente Putin... con noi.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me il fare mafioso l' abbia avuto nettamente Putin... con noi.


Vero. Ma noi non saremmo meglio scatenando una guerra mondiale


----------



## Swaitak (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai pagato migliaia di euro in tasse, abbiamo pagato migliaia di euro in tasse per mantenere l' apparato militare sia nostro che la NATO.
> 
> Non siamo noi che dobbiamo andare eventualmente a farci valere da quel punto di vista, ma PROFESSIONISTI che HANNO SCELTO quella vita.
> 
> ...


dovesse scatenarsi il conflitto su larga scala scordati dell'esercito, verremo colpiti anche noi proprio come i civili Ucraini con la morte o se siamo fortunati perdendo le nostre case, non si combatterebbe in un terreno fisso.
Inoltre molto spesso ho letto che la Nato spazzerebbe Putin,come se fossimo invincibili, a che prezzo però?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

*Alta tensione tra USA e Russia.

Il Cremlino: "Non possiamo accettare le parole di Biden che ha definito Putin un criminale di guerra. Imperdonabile retorica."*


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alta tensione tra USA e Russia.
> 
> Il Cremlino: "Non possiamo accettare le parole di Biden che ha definito Putin un criminale di guerra. Imperdonabile retorica."*


Gli usa sono maestri per stemperare la tensione eh?


----------



## Swaitak (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alta tensione tra USA e Russia.
> 
> Il Cremlino: "Non possiamo accettare le parole di Biden che ha definito Putin un criminale di guerra. Imperdonabile retorica."*


stamattina ci hai preso, stavamo parlando di una possibile pace, e adesso siamo tornati alle parole forti


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> dovesse scatenarsi il conflitto su larga scala scordati dell'esercito, verremo colpiti anche noi proprio come i civili Ucraini con la morte o se siamo fortunati perdendo le nostre case, non si combatterebbe in un terreno fisso.
> Inoltre molto spesso ho letto che la Nato spazzerebbe Putin,come se fossimo invincibili, a che prezzo però?


Dubito qualcuno metterebbe una ruota sul suolo italiano.

La NATO è potente, non serve essere strateghi militari.

Senza essere mega esperti, la Russia vincerà in Ucraina ma con fatica, anche si alleasse con la Cina, che è piu scarsa dei russi come mezzi, la NATO è fuori scala per chiunque, grazie a Dio.

Impossibile vedere scene come quelle che vedi in Ucraina qui da noi.

Felice, se mai accadrà, di non sbagliarmi

La NATO intera ha capacità militari che sono 10 volte il resto del mondo, tutti insieme.

So che suona un pò da videogame, ma tant' è.

La superiorità è schiacciante, come dire Milan vs Pistoiese

Non serve essere fini esperti militari per dirlo


----------



## Swaitak (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dubito qualcuno metterebbe una ruota sul suolo italiano.
> 
> La NATO è potente, non serve essere strateghi militari.
> 
> ...


potrebbero arrivare confetti via aerea o dal mare, non pensare che vengano a piedi. Comunque si speriamo non accada


----------



## Mika (16 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> dovesse scatenarsi il conflitto su larga scala scordati dell'esercito, verremo colpiti anche noi proprio come i civili Ucraini con la morte o se siamo fortunati perdendo le nostre case, non si combatterebbe in un terreno fisso.
> Inoltre molto spesso ho letto che la Nato spazzerebbe Putin,come se fossimo invincibili, a che prezzo però?


Un conflitto su larga scala tra NATO e Russia finirebbe con un solo epilogo. Soprattutto se la Russia sarà messa alle strette con le armi convenzionali.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> potrebbero arrivare confetti via aerea o dal mare, non pensare che vengano a piedi. Comunque si speriamo non accada


Nessuno lancerà confetti in una guerra mondiale, da questo punto di vista temo molto piu Putin da solo.

La Cina non entra in guerra certo per auto portarsi all'estinzione


----------



## Mika (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nessuno lancerà confetti in una guerra mondiale, da questo punto di vista temo molto piu Putin da solo.
> 
> La Cina non entra in guerra certo per auto portarsi all'estinzione


Mi ricordo quando "Putin non bombarderà l'Ucraina, si fermerà con l'occupazione del Donbass e poi si metterà sul tavolo delle trattative per il riconoscimento delle due Repubbliche separatiste. Sa bene che se bombarda tutta l'Ucraina e la invade prenderà le peggio sanzioni dal mondo occidentale". Ma poi...


----------



## Swaitak (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nessuno lancerà confetti in una guerra mondiale, da questo punto di vista temo molto piu Putin da solo.
> 
> La Cina non entra in guerra certo per auto portarsi all'estinzione


forse hai inteso i confetti nucleari, io parlo di armi in generale.
Sarà che avendo una base NATO a 50Km mi sento un obiettivo sensibile , eviterei tutto ciò


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> forse hai inteso i confetti nucleari, io parlo di armi in generale.
> Sarà che avendo una base NATO a 50Km mi sento un obiettivo sensibile , eviterei tutto ciò


Io quando sono dalla mia ragazza, ho depositi di armi nucleari USA a 10 km 

Ti capisco, quella domenica in cui Putin ci minacciò iniziai a fare i calcoli per vedere se avevo scampo in caso di attacco.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Ma kadyrov è ancora nel garage a Kiev?


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo quando "Putin non bombarderà l'Ucraina, si fermerà con l'occupazione del Donbass e poi si metterà sul tavolo delle trattative per il riconoscimento delle due Repubbliche separatiste. Sa bene che se bombarda tutta l'Ucraina e la invade prenderà le peggio sanzioni dal mondo occidentale". Ma poi...


Infatti ho detto che secondo me, fa più paura Putin da solo che alleato con altri, da quel punto di vista.

Un folle che lancia armi nucleari, è rarissimo, ma che due siano d'accordo nel farlo, diventa ancora più improbabile


----------



## Swaitak (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma kadyrov è ancora nel garage a Kiev?


in realtà l'ho visto prima al Tg, mi sembra di aver capito che sia a casa sua perchè stava litigando con Elon Musk su telegram


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma kadyrov è ancora nel garage a Kiev?


Ma va, non lo è mai stato si dice!

C erano sue foto il giorno dopo in Cecenia.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> in realtà l'ho visto prima al Tg, mi sembra di aver capito che sia a casa sua perchè stava litigando con Elon Musk su telegram


era un bluff...con il c..che va a Kiev..


----------



## Mika (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti ho detto che secondo me, fa più paura Putin da solo che alleato con altri, da quel punto di vista.
> 
> Un folle che lancia armi nucleari, è rarissimo, ma che due siano d'accordo nel farlo, diventa ancora più improbabile


Infatti confido nella Cina, in caso di guerra mondiale è quella che ha più da perderci visto che ha fatto grossi investimenti nel mercato russo ed europeo. Ha tutto da perderci.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Infatti confido nella Cina, in caso di guerra mondiale è quella che ha più da perderci visto che ha fatto grossi investimenti nel mercato russo ed europeo. Ha tutto da perderci.



Se proprio è destino che tutto il mondo vada a mignotte, se finisse un "confettino" laggiù, per puro caso... a me non dispiacerebbe troppo...


----------



## Mika (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se proprio il mondo deve andare a mignotte, se finisse un "confettino" laggiù, per puro caso... a me non dispiacerebbe troppo...


Arriveranno anche li fidati.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Senza essere mega esperti, la Russia vincerà in Ucraina ma con fatica, anche si alleasse con la Cina, che è piu scarsa dei russi come mezzi, la NATO è fuori scala per chiunque, grazie a Dio.



Occhio comunque perché i gialli da anni hanno messo il turbo con l'ammodernamento di mezzi/armamenti 
Non avranno lo stesso numero dei mezzi russi,ma la tecnologia è superiore.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Occhio comunque perché i gialli da anni hanno messo il turbo con l'ammodernamento di mezzi/armamenti
> Non avranno lo stesso numero dei mezzi russi,ma la tecnologia è superiore.


Se sono le loro solite cinesate stanno freschi


----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nessuno lancerà confetti in una guerra mondiale, da questo punto di vista temo molto piu Putin da solo.
> 
> La Cina non entra in guerra certo per auto portarsi all'estinzione


No sanzioni no confetti, spero che riuscirete a capire questo quando la narrativa sarà diversa da quella attuale "guerra? aiutiamoli"
E' logico che Putin non accetterà mai le sanzioni senza fine e finché ci saranno sarà guerra, ma il piano di lanciare qualche missile bello grosso nel caso qualcuno dovesse andare oltre o entrare sul suolo russo penso sia lì e ci sia per davvero, non ce li vedo entrare in guerra, mettersi tutto il mondo contro per vivere con sanzioni infinite anche quando la guerra sul campo sarà finita e magari avrà vinto.
Loro hanno combattuto tu hai fatto il forte da lontano, poi magari entri in guerra e ti sgancia un confetto, Putin non è fesso ma il mondo occidentale, signori, è solo codardia e interessi e le sue classi politiche di incapaci stanno permettendo questo perché non vanno oltre un certo ruolo conforme all'ideologia unica filoamericana in questo caso.
In guerra con le banche non ci vai, nemmeno con le sanzioni, i discorsetti della NATO super potenza sono nulla perché ci sono avversari che semplicemente non puoi combattere e possono avere il ruolo dei kamikaze occidentali su larga scala se le cose per loro si mettessero male.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

*AVVERTITE ESPLOSIONI IN BIELORUSSIA

edit: dovrebbero essere solo esercitazioni*


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> in realtà l'ho visto prima al Tg, mi sembra di aver capito che sia a casa sua perchè stava litigando con Elon Musk su telegram


Che idiota 
Poi per me hasbulla grande


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma va, non lo è mai stato si dice!
> 
> C erano sue foto il giorno dopo in Cecenia.


Altro pagliaccio.
Speravo almeno venisse fatto fuori..


----------



## Route66 (17 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Era già in fiamme. Non poteva tentare di planare sul lago?


Non sono un esperto del settore ma questi viaggiano a velocità folli e non penso si possano gestire come i canadair impiegati negli incendi.
So per certo cmq che i piloti hanno l'obbligo in caso di emergenza di non mettere in pericolo altre persone o cose.
Quello che ha rischiato di più è lo scialpinista che se l'è visto schiantare sotto i piedi ed ha realizzato il video alcuni secondi dopo lo schianto....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2022)

Dopo il congresso USA, oggi "show" di Zelesnky al parlamento tedesco. Prossimi giorni a Israele.

E i negoziati, ciao ciao.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dopo il congresso USA, oggi "show" di Zelesnky al parlamento tedesco. Prossimi giorni a Israele.*
> 
> E i negoziati, ciao ciao.



Ci ha appena tirati in ballo parlando del muro che l'UE sta innalzando nei confronti dell'Ucraina.
""Questo muro è piu' forte, con ogni bomba che cade in Ucraina, *con ogni decisione che non viene presa nonostante il fatto che voi potreste aiutarci"*. (ci vuole coraggio ad affermare una cosa del genere,mah)


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dopo il congresso USA, oggi "show" di Zelesnky al parlamento tedesco. Prossimi giorni a Israele.
> 
> E i negoziati, ciao ciao.



Pazzesco come la gente (ma in molti ci stanno arrivando per fortuna) non si accorga che questo è solo un teatrante perverso in tacchi a spillo. Mentre i connazionali si fanno trucidare, questo fa festa con Lardella in videoconferenza. E presto sarà anche da Fazio, vedrete.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco come la gente (ma in molti ci stanno arrivando per fortuna) non si accorga che questo è solo un teatrante perverso in tacchi a spillo. Mentre i connazionali si fanno trucidare, questo fa festa con Lardella in videoconferenza. E presto sarà anche da Fazio, vedrete.



*Nel frattempo Netflix USA annuncia:
"Lo chiedevate, vi abbiamo ascoltato! Torna su Netflix la serie TV con protagonista Zelesnky."*


----------



## __king george__ (17 Marzo 2022)

Putin se la prende con gli oligarchi ora: "Si sentono parte della casta occidentale. Questa pulizia ci farà distinguere i patrioti dai traditori"


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Marzo 2022)

*Molti civili nascosti nelle cantine del Teatro Drammatico di Mariupol sono sopravvissuti. Non si sa ancora il numero di morti, nel rifugio che ospitava centinaia di rifugiati.*

Nonostante le scritte "bambini" nei prati per indicare agli aerei che il teatro era un rifugio, l'aviazione russa ha raso al suolo il Teatro ieri. Biden in seguito ha definito Putin un "criminale di guerra". Secondo i Russi il Teatro era base del battaglione nazi Azov


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nel frattempo Netflix USA annuncia:
> "Lo chiedevate, vi abbiamo ascoltato! Torna su Netflix la serie TV con protagonista Zelesnky."*



Il grande eroe.

E' palesemente un mega lavaggio di cervello. Come fa una persona appena normodotata a non accorgersene? 

Probabilmente, questo mega lavaggio di cervello serve a far sì che l'occidentale medio accetti una guerra mondiale senza batter ciglio.


----------



## __king george__ (17 Marzo 2022)

io dico no..ma putin che se la prende con i ricchi russi perchè si sentono come dice lui "parte della casta occidentale ecc" ma lui ci arriva a capirlo o no che tutti i ricchi si sentono occidentali? chi crede che si senta "sovietico"? e andiamo su...

ci si sentono solamente i poveri: primo perchè non hanno molto da perdere..secondo perchè vivono solo quel tipo di vita li quindi sono piu facilmente "manipolabili"

non è un discorso razzista o che altro il mio è proprio pratico

appena diventano ricchi vivono all'occidentale si vestono all'occidentale parlano all'occidentale ecc al contrario non c'è quasi nessuno che fa il percorso inverso ci sarà un motivo?

il suo sogno da comunista di 30 anni fa è pura utopia...oltre che folle..ma è proprio innaturale..non segue il corso reale della storia...è come voler tornare a un mondo senza cellulari..potrebbe anche essere meglio chissà ma è impossibile...innaturale...


----------



## Swaitak (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nel frattempo Netflix USA annuncia:
> "Lo chiedevate, vi abbiamo ascoltato! Torna su Netflix la serie TV con protagonista Zelesnky."*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


>



Attenzione perchè Macron potrebbe offendersi  
E dopo aver copiato il "look" di Zelensky (barba incolta e semplice felpa) , il francese potrebbe richiedere anche il suo omino lego personalizzato!


----------



## Swaitak (17 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Attenzione perchè Macron potrebbe offendersi
> E dopo aver copiato il "look" di Zelensky (barba incolta e semplice felpa) , il francese potrebbe richiedere anche il suo omino lego personalizzato!


esiste già, ci sono Macron, Biden, Trump e pure salvini


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dopo il congresso USA, oggi "show" di Zelesnky al parlamento tedesco. Prossimi giorni a Israele.
> 
> E i negoziati, ciao ciao.


Praticamente come un tour 
Un circo itinerante


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco come la gente (ma in molti ci stanno arrivando per fortuna) non si accorga che questo è solo un teatrante perverso in tacchi a spillo. Mentre i connazionali si fanno trucidare, questo fa festa con Lardella in videoconferenza. E presto sarà anche da Fazio, vedrete.


Molti ci stanno arrivando?
Dove


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nel frattempo Netflix USA annuncia:
> "Lo chiedevate, vi abbiamo ascoltato! Torna su Netflix la serie TV con protagonista Zelesnky."*


Ahahahahah che trash


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nel frattempo Netflix USA annuncia:
> "Lo chiedevate, vi abbiamo ascoltato! Torna su Netflix la serie TV con protagonista Zelesnky."*


Non c'è limite al peggio ringrazio dio di aver vissuto la mia giovinezza in un epoca diversa


----------



## gabri65 (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nel frattempo Netflix USA annuncia:
> "Lo chiedevate, vi abbiamo ascoltato! Torna su Netflix la serie TV con protagonista Zelesnky."*



Sarebbe da capire se è uno slogan da brainwashing o veramente esiste una massa di cerebrolesi che lo ha richiesto.

Ma forse non fa nessuna differenza, ormai siamo completamente andati. Poi, come dare torto a Putin quando definisce l'Occidente un impero del male.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nel frattempo Netflix USA annuncia:
> "Lo chiedevate, vi abbiamo ascoltato! Torna su Netflix la serie TV con protagonista Zelesnky."*



Ovviamente si sfrutta tutto per fare soldi.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da capire se è uno slogan da brainwashing o veramente esiste una massa di cerebrolesi che lo ha richiesto.
> 
> Ma forse non fa nessuna differenza, ormai siamo completamente andati. Poi, come dare torto a Putin quando definisce l'Occidente un impero del male.


Ovviamente la seconda a cui si intreccia la prima.
Io ho un’idea migliore:
Una nuova serie tv-documentario che segue l’apostolo Zelensky, dal mattino quando si sveglia e si lava alla fitta agenda di richiesta no fly zone.
La chiameremo appunto NO FLY ZONE, la serie evento di Netflix


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Praticamente come un tour
> Un circo itinerante



Chi paga tutto questo?


----------



## hakaishin (17 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi paga tutto questo?


Noi ovviamente.
Ps ha chiesto la no fly zone?


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da capire se è uno slogan da brainwashing o* veramente esiste una massa di cerebrolesi che lo ha richiesto.*
> 
> Ma forse non fa nessuna differenza, ormai siamo completamente andati. Poi, come dare torto a Putin quando definisce l'Occidente un impero del male.



Hai dubbi in merito?


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Noi ovviamente.
> Ps ha chiesto la no fly zone?



Non lo so ma ormai è il suo mantra.


----------



## Alkampfer (17 Marzo 2022)

comunque a me sta storia sta stufando quasi quanto il coviddi...


----------

